# Raider's Rides



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

building again after a looong time........ here's a few old and some I'm working on..










64 impala









my 58 started blue but roof got messed up in storage so I'm rebuilding.... with some changes....

























































trying some pinstriping by hand......


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looking good homie.... welcome back to building....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Welcome back ! And keep use updated on the 58 and the other projects on your bench !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 9 2007, 05:27 PM~8962685
> *Welcome  back  !  And  keep  use  updated  on the  58  and  the  other  projects  on  your  bench !
> *


x2.i love the color on the 58.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

X3


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

ABOUT TIME! :biggrin: Welcome Back 


and Nice pinstriping looks good


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks, trying out pinstriping..... think i'm gonna go with the white and black on the 58...


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 9 2007, 06:39 PM~8962818
> *thanks, trying out pinstriping..... think i'm gonna go with the white and black on the 58...
> *



x2


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Oct 9 2007, 08:51 PM~8963864
> *x2
> *



oops i meant :thumbsup:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

lookin good man


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i like the pinstriping :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

It's a bout time Fucker! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Oct 9 2007, 09:58 PM~8965314
> *It's a bout time Fucker! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks for the comments. I'll put more up as I go.....


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 11 2007, 03:58 PM~8979610
> *thanks for the comments. I'll put more up as I go.....
> *


Did you go yet?


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

^^^ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


I dont think he's left yet!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

HAven't posted anything in a while. Been busy. finally got some pictures uploaded . Some new projects.............    































































whatcha think.................


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

me likey...


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

x2


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Those pics dont do shit for those paint jobs! Up close they are clean as hell!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

A 1/16 63 Hopper i'm working on for my uncle.....





















damn body is all out of proportion and trim is all fucked up......but looking good. almost done with bmf (damn neer taking a whole sheet to do) and have to clear it... maybe finish it like this when done


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:biggrin: Looks good homie


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 18 2008, 08:27 PM~9730030
> *HAven't posted anything in a while. Been busy. finally got some pictures uploaded .  Some new projects.............
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT COLOR/PAINT IS THE BLUE AND PURPLE PAINT

NICE BY THE WAY


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

a homie can you post pics of the orange 64 vert.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 19 2008, 10:16 PM~9736891
> *WHAT COLOR/PAINT IS THE BLUE AND PURPLE PAINT
> 
> NICE BY THE WAY
> *


looks like the duplicolor stuff....


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Rides lookin' clean! :0


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 19 2008, 10:23 PM~9736945
> *looks like the duplicolor stuff....
> *


 :no:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 19 2008, 10:23 PM~9736945
> *looks like the duplicolor stuff....
> *


 :no:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

paint on the 70 Monte is a 3 stage PPG automotive paint...... no spray cans in this paint shop.
:nono: :nono:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

the 64 vert is and old body..... paint is 25 years old... just a test body now...


























no Bare Metal Foil back then.... just Testors silver for trim ..... just rying out some new clear coat on the paint..... looks good.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Looks good Bro!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 for bein 25 yrs. Damn that was painted two yrs before i was thought of bein Made. Much respect to all tha OG'z n tha Game!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

here's a couple more projects.......
























the damn 58 impala i can't seem to finish.....

Ford Bomb


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Man that is clean! :0


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

maybe shoot some paint on the Bob by this weekend if it stops raining :uh:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Finish something Already!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 25 2008, 08:16 PM~9785289
> *Finish something Already!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


X-2... :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

man the 64 looks good for being that old


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

I really like your work homie !!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

got some paint down on the Bomb...Midnight Metalic Blue Pearl on fenders and a Special blue pearl mix on the body.......








































doing some work on motor, cause not done without motor in car..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 27 2008, 09:52 PM~9800151
> *got some paint down on the Bomb...Midnight Metalic Blue Pearl on fenders and a Special blue pearl mix on the body.......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

i didn't call out nobody's name.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

I didn't say nobody's name...... :angel: :angel: :wave: :wave: :buttkick:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 27 2008, 11:05 PM~9800243
> *i didn't call out nobody's name....... :twak:  :twak:      :angel:
> *


looking good homie.  
when r you and tat going to stop by my pad.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

ask Tat.... I'm good whenever...


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 27 2008, 10:08 PM~9800266
> *I didn't say nobody's name...... :angel:  :angel:  :wave:  :wave:  :buttkick:
> *


 Ur bomb looks good though.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 27 2008, 11:10 PM~9800285
> *ask Tat.... I'm good whenever...
> *


you are more then welcome to come down solo too if tat can't come with you homie. you got my cell# and you got to hurry up and put that avator up.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 27 2008, 07:52 PM~9800151
> *got some paint down on the Bomb...Midnight Metalic Blue Pearl on fenders and a Special blue pearl mix on the body.......
> 
> 
> ...


 :werd:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

now thats og gangster !!!!!!
that looks bad as hell :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jan 28 2008, 12:45 AM~9800544
> *now thats og gangster !!!!!!
> that looks bad as hell  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 very clean


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

doing some work on motor, cause not done without motor in car..... :biggrin: :biggrin: 








[/quote]

What A Ass! :buttkick:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> doing some work on motor, cause not done without motor in car..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


What A Ass! :buttkick:
[/quote]

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Mr Biggs asked me to post up my colors so here they are.......thanks for asking me in.....it's taking me while to get back into building as fast as I want, but i'm getting better...... thanks everyone for the help..... and I will have some finished pictures soon.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 29 2008, 11:24 PM~9819297
> *Mr Biggs asked me to post up my colors so here they are.......thanks for asking me in.....it's taking me while to get back into building as fast as I want, but i'm getting better...... thanks everyone for the help..... and I will have some finished pictures soon.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 YOU BEEN DOWN LONG ENOUGH. IM GLAD TO JUST SEE YOU BUILDING AGAIN.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 29 2008, 11:55 PM~9819571
> * YOU BEEN DOWN LONG ENOUGH. IM GLAD TO JUST SEE YOU BUILDING AGAIN.
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

this is what happens when u don't leave well enough alone.......
















fucked up the paint on the roof and right fender... now have to fix and touch up... :uh:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

looking good bro keep up the good work more pics please!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

repainted the body and fenders to day and got the first coat of clear on it
























moked up before some BMF
























just to show the shine on the first coat before some minor color sanding to some parts... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

damn that looks real good!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

very nice bro!! the paint looks miles deep!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 31 2008, 06:29 AM~9829692
> *damn that looks real good!!!
> *



X2 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 31 2008, 05:48 AM~9829757
> *very nice bro!! the paint looks miles deep!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


x-2


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks everyone....just trying some new stuff, coming out good. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Finally got something done......
































damn 63 was fucking big.....pain in the ass to bmf....
















clear came out like glass!!!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

clean 63 raider came out real nice


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

another pic of the top
















uffin: uffin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 thats sik bro


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

63 is looking clean :0


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Fugin lines came out straight as hell!!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

daMN sTRAIGHT.......almost like we were drinking at the time hahaha


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:0 :0 That LOOKS GOOOD AL! damn good work! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

almost done with the 63 Galaxy


















is it green....









or is it gray.....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thats nice bro :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

finally done........ had some shit to sort out in my head before I could get back to finishing this up.....


















































what u all think...... :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

great job! I really like that, the colors flow together really well!

great build!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 4 2008, 03:35 AM~10083692
> *great job! I really like that, the colors  flow together really well!
> 
> great build!
> *


x2 !!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 4 2008, 04:35 AM~10083692
> *great job! I really like that, the colors  flow together really well!
> 
> great build!
> *



x-10 i like this car alot! something different! nice work homie


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Finally....................J/K Looks good bro. Especially with the motor inside: :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

I like that bro looks damn good


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: nice galaxy...


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Seen it in person this morning! :worship:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice builds the galaxie is nice but i love the bomb


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels_@Mar 4 2008, 10:47 AM~10085525
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm: nice galaxy...
> *


X2 bro


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

working on a stock build....69 Chevy Corvair

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 7 2008, 11:18 PM~10118298
> *working on a stock build....69 Chevy Corvair
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> ...


Alright, come on Tat, just put the motor in it.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

YOU A FOOL AL. THAT AINT RIGHT. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 7 2008, 11:20 PM~10118309
> *YOU A FOOL AL.  THAT AINT RIGHT. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 7 2008, 11:43 PM~10118469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

what the FUCK...............


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 7 2008, 11:58 PM~10118542
> *what the FUCK...............
> 
> 
> ...


carla and his girl..


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

got some pics outside..........


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

another project...... put aside till i decide what wheels to use and finish some others////


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Haven't had much time lately to build (or just finish) some projects... but there's always this weekend......


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

some pics from the Goodguys Rod and Custum show in Costa Mesa yesterday.......

































































































































have lots more pics.....
they had a small model car show.... a few lowriders.... some nice rods.....


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Looking good nice rides homie


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

*i wanna make one* :angry:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

A 65 Impala for >>>> Who wants it????























































What you think of the paint job????????????


:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

needs patterns, or a second color at least, but still amazing, love that color

:cheesy:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Looks great, needs NOTHING! Looks badass as-is!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 3 2008, 11:48 PM~10331344
> *Looks great, needs NOTHING! Looks badass as-is!
> *


X-2 IT'S CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thats a bad ass color. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks just got the paint and wanted to try it out on something....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 3 2008, 07:43 PM~10331296
> *A 65 Impala for  >>>>  Who wants it????
> 
> 
> ...


thats a sick color!!!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

pm me bro!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

What Orange is that?


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

nice color homie more pics!!!!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 4 2008, 07:00 AM~10332657
> *What Orange is that?
> *



HOK Bittersweet Pearl over white base with a rainbow dry pearl over that, then a coat of clear :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I just got back from seeing that shit in person and the pic's don't do it any justice.
THAT SHIT IS CLEAN BRO.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks Biggs


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 4 2008, 11:56 PM~10340173
> *I just got back from seeing that shit in person and the pic's don't do it any justice.
> THAT SHIT IS CLEAN BRO.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Orange 65 gone to Bigg Deee


will be putting up other's for sale or trade in the future or pm me if you are interested in having something painted........ :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 6 2008, 08:25 AM~10346650
> *Orange 65 gone to Bigg Deee
> will be putting up other's for sale or trade in the future or pm me if you are interested in having something painted........ :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Well that sucks....now it will never get built.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: jk homie


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice 65 Bigg Dee came up on that


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 6 2008, 11:14 AM~10347546
> *Well that sucks....now it will never get built....    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  jk homie
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Aint that the truth!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

just fucking around with some new candy on a 67 impala






























threw some clear with gold flakes in it over frame and pan


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

silver base with a coat of clear










layed down some patterns


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice lay out so far !


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Got some painting done.............




























a couple layers of candy red and time for somemore clear.....


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

homie, ppep this, see if you cant get one of the MODS to rename your topic, it says...
RaiderRide builds....here we go again 

you forgot the P


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 11 2008, 10:49 PM~10396339
> *homie, ppep this, see if you cant get one of the MODS to rename your topic, it says...
> RaiderRide builds....here we go again
> 
> ...


If he wanted the P in it he would have put it there! This aint english class!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

sorry, dont get all butthurt, i was just suggesting...

... being as his name is "RaiderPride", adn the topic name says "RaiderRide builds"


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

for those that couldn't figure out the topic it's been changed...


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

got some clear down on the 67



























some clear with gold flakes............. :wow:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

badass homie! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sick homie..... uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

looks sick!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice Paint.....


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

SMOOTH ASS PAINT JOB KEEP PICS COMING.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 14 2008, 02:40 AM~10410157
> *badass homie!    :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


X2 :0


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

wet sanded and reasy for BMF, then final clear..........


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

back to working on the 39 Ford.........

wet sanded the first coat of clear and almost done with BMF


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

gonna be smooth :nicoderm:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Man you doing great bro ! Cant wait to see both completed !


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

haven't posted any progress pics in a while. Haven't had much time to build lately, been busy..... but still been working on a few things.

39 Ford almost done, just have a few things left and have to find a battery TATMAN...........haha


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

whats up homie the paint jobs are looking sick :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 25 2008, 07:27 PM~10505220
> *haven't posted any progress pics in a while. Haven't had much time to build lately, been busy..... but still been working on a few things.
> 
> 39 Ford almost done, just have a few things left and have to find a battery      TATMAN...........haha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Where da bomb at? :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice rides homie


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice rides that 67 paint is nice i like the ghost patterns


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for the comments homies..have some progress picks later tonight.....having problems with photobucket


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

PICTURES?? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 4 2008, 10:37 PM~10576389
> *PICTURES?? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



as soon as photobucket stops acting stupid :uh: :uh:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 4 2008, 10:39 PM~10576411
> *as soon as photobucket stops acting stupid  :uh:  :uh:
> *


I think they do maintenance on Sunday nights.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

OFF TO BED MY BROTHER'S HAVE A GOOD ONE......


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sometimes one pic at a time works.....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

yeah gonna try later


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Rides are looking good as always.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Quit fuckin around and finish the bomb!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 5 2008, 05:52 PM~10582421
> *Quit fuckin around and finish the bomb!!! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 5 2008, 05:52 PM~10582421
> *Quit fuckin around and finish the bomb!!! :biggrin:
> *


here u go fucker.....    :machinegun: :machinegun: 




















































damn battery was dying on camera..... get some better outside pics later.... :wave: :wave: :tongue:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice and clean! :0


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:0 :0 Looking good AL! Nice work.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks......



67 impala done with BMF ready for final clear today


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

clean bro, do you wets sand and polish?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 6 2008, 08:34 AM~10587536
> *clean bro, do you wets sand and polish?
> *


wet sand before BMF then final gloss clear coat, no polishing after spraying clear...good quality automotive top coat with hardner.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Bout time! Looks good dogg! Now finish that 67! :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

I'll come over and get the suspension and motor for your 65 since ur not gonna us it so i can finish my 67


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 6 2008, 11:18 AM~10589144
> *I'll come over and get the suspension and motor for your 65 since ur not gonna us it so i can finish my 67
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:twak: :buttkick:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

went by Tatman's to jack his 65 part, but he put them away before I got there.......... :banghead: :banghead: 



so we worked on a few projects.....caddy and 66 pro street nova I'm finishing....




















HOK black sparkly paint and mixed up a grey for the top and interior










nova in the back. got second color down, just need to maybe do another stripe or some pinstriping and final color


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

final coat of clear....................
























































:guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

yup............. thats gangster. nice paint work homie.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Lookin good Homie!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 9 2008, 08:00 PM~10619766
> *Lookin good Homie!
> *


x-2 bro looks good!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

nice job on the 67 :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin good man!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

thanx......



just gotta get suspension and engine parts chromed and painted to finish
:uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fukkin sick work as always.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 9 2008, 09:05 PM~10620699
> *fukkin sick work as always....  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

to early for sleep so gonna work on a few projects......have some pics this weekend. just looking at some updates...damn, think I'm still drunk....... :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: :yes:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 10 2008, 08:17 PM~10626732
> *to early for sleep so gonna work on a few projects......have some pics this weekend. just looking at some updates...damn, think I'm still drunk....... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :0 be careful with the exacto.....


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz yeah , 67 is lookin fine as hell bro ,nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 10 2008, 11:17 PM~10626732
> *to early for sleep so gonna work on a few projects......have some pics this weekend. just looking at some updates...damn, think I'm still drunk....... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



Hell Yeah Perfect time to do some baremetaling! :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Hell Yeah Perfect time to do some baremetaling! 


:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 



yeah Dee

was gonna wetsand the 70 Monte and baremetal since im stuck on the 67










































but instead got some more work done on the 63



























finished the door panels and jambed the doors
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn looks CLEAN bro


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

I AGREE! VERY CLEAN BRO!! X2


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

x-3 uffin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice work on the 63 and on your other rides


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

thanx homies... gotta build while I have the time.... :biggrin: 



some more on the 63











































got the first coat of paint Puprple Haze down.... next some pearl and not sure what else yet.... :angel: :angel: 


mostly the blue shows up in pics, gotta get some outdoor pics to show purple


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice 63 bro


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Its alright I guess :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 15 2008, 01:51 PM~10663342
> *Its alright I guess  :biggrin:
> *


how's your 63 doing?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

some more paint pearl over base purple pearl and first coat of clear












































































:biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

63 is looking good homie....


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

NNNNNNNNIIIICCCCCCCCCEEEEEEEEEEE!!! what color you goin with the interior???


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn i love that 63 the paint is sweet and i like the supremes instead of wires


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

whore ^^^


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

LOVING THAT COLOR AND OLD SCHOOL RIMS TOO! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks homies...... I'm happy with the way the paint came out.... haven't had much time this week to work on it, but working on the interior....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

GREAT CHOICE ON THE WHEELS.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 25 2008, 05:23 PM~10735723
> *GREAT CHOICE ON THE WHEELS.
> *


x-2 :biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

cars look good homie!!!!!!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

sick like always :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks......


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

post pics later....actually trying to finish something by this weekend


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

ok finally, some updates on a ew projects.....

69 corvair, dusted off box and getting some work done on engine



























stripped and repainted 66 prostreet Nova

































just gotta colorsand first coat of clear and BMF and final clear after addind a few things


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Car is looking good....


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 1 2008, 07:33 AM~10987734
> *Car is looking good....
> *


x2


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 1 2008, 06:01 AM~10987645
> *ok finally, some updates on a ew projects.....
> 
> 69 corvair, dusted off box and getting some work done on engine
> ...



Bout time u finished that Corvair. It's been painted for like 6 months......j/k And what color is on that Nova???


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Nova is HOK Bittersweet over white


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

looks nice bro, :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sweet color on the Nova homie :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks everyone.....

took the Toyota back out of the box and started some work on it



extended the rear fender to fit the 24s....










gonna be awhile on this one....have some plans for custom interior and bed


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i like the way the yota looks with the duallys i almost used em on mine


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Sick color nice job :cheesy:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 3 2008, 04:13 AM~11003777
> *thanks everyone.....
> 
> took the Toyota back out of the box and started some work on it
> ...


***** them 10's. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 3 2008, 10:14 PM~11010140
> ****** them 10's. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *















hows your caprice coming? havent seen it lately at Rogers...... :burn:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 3 2008, 10:46 PM~11010344
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hahahahahaha

now do your happy dance.....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

NICE work AL! what kit is that NOVA?? I want one!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

#3 for the year


69 Corvair....started out as a box stock..... :biggrin: 





































have some better pictures when I clean it up and sunlight


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks good Al. Flawless paint job homies...trust me.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

thanx Marcus :yes: 

damn thing started out as a quick box stock build, but then got put aside for awhile. then started assid some detail to motor... :angel:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 6 2008, 11:30 PM~11026390
> *thanx Marcus :yes:
> 
> damn thing started out as a quick box stock build, but then got put aside for awhile. then started assid some detail to motor... :angel:
> *


Now if u could just teach Jesse that word..lol


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

can't say shit to him after he built the vert 63 :uh: :uh:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks sick homie....just banging um out.... :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

#1

























#2


























#3


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Man the rides are looking clean :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 7 2008, 08:34 AM~11028739
> *Man the rides are looking clean :0
> *


x-2


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

GOT SOME MORE WORK DONE.....
WET SANDED FIRST COAT OF CLEAR.....










bare metal done, just need final clear.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

damn photbucket!!!!
wrong pic....

this pic with Bare Metal done


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Yal ****** gonna have a fleet of Caddys at the show huh! :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

damn straight, gonna have a Caddy dealership!!!!! :biggrin: 


got final clear on Caddy


























and the Money shot.........











uffin: uffin: uffin:   

fucker gleams in the sun


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

shinny enough for you Marcus...... no polishing or was on it yet!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 16 2008, 09:32 PM~11108206
> *shinny enough for you Marcus...... no polishing or was on it yet!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: 

Fuck all that wax and shit. Thats gonna swirl that black. Looks good like that.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

WOW....looks amayzing....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

cant really see the metallic in the black, gotta take some pics outside or better light...


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

U got me wanting to build another one. Hmmmmmm...... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

damn, howd that pic get in there???


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Handle that shit homie. Time to take over a different class at the shows.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

lol.... have something coming out, probably by victorville...


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

still gotta finish the wheels and a couple things of the 350z


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 16 2008, 09:48 PM~11108398
> *Handle that shit homie. Time to take over a different classes at the shows.
> *



X2! :biggrin: 

Looking Great AL! that Caddy looks goooood! i think I have another caddy I could finish tooo :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 16 2008, 10:06 PM~11108599
> *X2! :biggrin:
> 
> Looking Great AL! that Caddy looks goooood! i think I have another caddy I could finish tooo  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Do i smell a Caddy build off??? :0 :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: against who??? You call it Tatman, Al or Undead?! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 16 2008, 10:10 PM~11108643
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: against who??? You call it Tatman, Al or Undead?!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Fuggit!.Y not take em' all on?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 16 2008, 10:10 PM~11108643
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: against who??? You call it Tatman, Al or Undead?!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Fuggit!.Y not take em' all on?

:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 16 2008, 10:54 PM~11108983
> *Fuggit!.Y not take em' all on?
> 
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


Y u gotta get violent Al? Just an idea. hno:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

nice rides as always homie.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks guys for the comments.....

just hope to be able to build like Smallz and Bigdeee someday....

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 18 2008, 09:29 AM~11119952
> *thanks guys for the comments.....
> 
> just hope to be able to build like Smallz and Bigdeee someday....
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: That's right Al set your standards high!! 


"SHOOT FOR THE MOON AND IF YOU MISS YOU"LL STILL BE WITH THE STARS!!!"

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 19 2008, 08:43 PM~11129592
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: That's right Al set your standards high!!
> "SHOOT FOR THE MOON AND IF YOU MISS YOU"LL STILL BE WITH THE STARS!!!"
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 19 2008, 08:43 PM~11129592
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: That's right Al set your standards high!!
> "SHOOT FOR THE MOON AND IF YOU MISS YOU"LL STILL BE WITH THE STARS!!!"
> 
> ...


The 3 of you should just have a sleep over so you don't have to be on the comp...you can all compliment each other in person and BiggDee can bring all the O'douls you need :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 20 2008, 08:22 AM~11131435
> *The 3 of you should just have a sleep over so you don't have to be on the comp...you can all compliment each other in person and BiggDee can bring all the O'douls you need  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





:nosad: :nosad: :nosad: Id rather drink water!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 20 2008, 12:50 PM~11132784
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad: Id rather drink water!
> *


jk homie... :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 20 2008, 08:22 AM~11131435
> *The 3 of you should just have a sleep over so you don't have to be on the comp...you can all compliment each other in person and BiggDee can bring all the O'douls you need  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Don't be jeluce Mike. U'll get ur turn. U like it like this right????


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 20 2008, 03:47 PM~11133607
> *Don't be jeluce Mike. U'll get ur turn. U like it like this right????
> 
> 
> ...


First off I love how you said "jeluce" all miss spelled..... :roflmao: :roflmao: Second of all, where do you always find these weird smileys...??


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 20 2008, 06:28 PM~11134416
> *First off I love how you said "jeluce" all miss spelled..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Second of all, where do you always find these weird smileys...??
> *



I spelled it right. That's ebonics....lol :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 20 2008, 08:43 PM~11135677
> *I spelled it right. That's ebonics....lol :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

What's up AL...you got any updates for us.....keep us posted...don't be holding out... :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

will post some tonight


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 20 2008, 11:43 PM~11135677
> *I spelled it right. That's ebonics....lol :biggrin:
> *


thats too funny!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

got alittle more work done on the Black Caddi......Undertaker.....lol


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sick uffin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

but keep starting more shit.....

300











and 40 ford street rod

















:uh: :uh:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 19 2008, 09:15 AM~10685191
> *some more paint    pearl over base purple pearl and first coat of clear
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

damn bro, nice paint work, lookin good


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 8 2008, 09:05 AM~11292804
> *damn bro, nice paint work, lookin good
> *


thanks


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Keep us posted homie.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 8 2008, 05:10 PM~11296712
> *Keep us posted homie.
> *



will do....trying to finish a couple for Route 66


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

What color is that ? i like that color


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Aug 9 2008, 10:53 AM~11300795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pink Lemonade


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

all your rides are lookin bad ass! good job!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD BIG ALL :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Aug 9 2008, 07:51 AM~11300785
> *will do....trying to finish a couple for Route 66
> 
> *


Route 66 in san berdo? when is it?


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

nice work!!!!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 9 2008, 11:13 PM~11304468
> *Route 66 in san berdo? when is it?
> *



Sept 20


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno: You guys going this weekend???


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

yeah, but dont think Jesse Gets up before 8 :buttkick:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

UPTOWN WHITTIER 8TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW


MC562 set up a display for MCBA Members to show some rides at this nice annual car show with everything from Rat Rods to full custom rides.....too many nice rides wile walking around, forgot to take pics.. :uh: was gonna do it later, but got to hot to walk around again...

but here's some pics of the guys that made it to the show and Smallz sent his rides with BiggDeee for display

Thanks MC562 for setting this up and for BiggDee for turning out, everyone coming by had good things to say about the builds....





























































































































































next year hoping for a bigger turn out for this show..... :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

THOSE WERE SOME CLEAN RIDES THEIR HOMIE, GREAT JOB!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

sweet


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS FOR GOING TO THE SHOW AND THANKS FOR POSTING MAYBE NEXT YEAR MORE MEMBERS WILL GO ANYWAYS THANKS TO BIGG DEEE AND AL FOR THERE SUPPORT


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN AND THOSE FUCKERS DIDN'T MELT IN THE SUN?????????????? :0


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sweet pics Thanks


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 17 2008, 01:53 PM~11365625
> *DAMN AND THOSE FUCKERS DIDN'T MELT IN THE SUN?????????????? :0
> *


HELL NO


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

HOLY SHIT ! Looks like i made the trip and didnt even know it ! 










Cool to see that truck still lives on out in Cali ! Great showing to my M.C.B.A. brothers ! May be 1 day i can show up out there and kicked with you guys for a show or 2 !


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

VERY NICEEE! That 61 rag is SWEET! :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 DDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!! SWEET COLLECTION!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 18 2008, 01:39 AM~11370021
> *HOLY  SHIT  !    Looks  like  i  made  the  trip  and  didnt  even  know  it !
> 
> 
> ...


yeah homie anytime your welcome


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 18 2008, 01:39 AM~11370021
> *HOLY  SHIT  !    Looks  like  i  made  the  trip  and  didnt  even  know  it !
> 
> 
> ...



come out next month or November for the Victorville show :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Aug 19 2008, 12:35 AM~11379155
> *come out next month or November for the Victorville show :biggrin:
> *



Shit i wish bro ! But Cali is a little bit of drive for me LOL !


Not next year but the year after next i get 3 weeks of paid time off and i plan on making it out that way ! Maybe on a weekend were there will be a contest or you guys are free to pick a spot and meet up !


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Where you been homie?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 2 2008, 08:47 AM~11496505
> *Where you been homie?
> *


He's been out getting drunk with Tatman and Roger.....huh Al. :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 2 2008, 11:58 AM~11498041
> *He's been out getting drunk with Tatman and Roger.....huh Al. :biggrin:
> *


Man, what a looser...... :biggrin: 

Now get Roger to work, he has a lot to do......


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

LOL


been trying to finish up a few of the started projects, but haven't been feeling it lately.....gonna try again this weekend, but these two fuckers keep getting me drunk on the weekends.....


Tatman (Jesse)











and TribelDogg (Roger)










so next day after drinking with these two I just veg on couch


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:barf: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

guess I better get some stuff off for Chrome....... have too many projects waiting on chrome, so guess I'll get off my ass and take it this week...











:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Where r u taking it?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 10 2008, 06:53 AM~11565768
> *Where r u taking it?
> *




:dunno: :dunno: :angel: :angel: 

will let u guys know about it as soon as the deal is finalized......

show u some stuff on Saturday


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey, do you have a 454 or 502? Extra that I can get from you...if so, please bring to Roger's tomorrow....Thanks...


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Sep 11 2008, 09:56 PM~11582044
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> will let u guys know about it as soon as the deal is finalized......
> ...


 hno: hno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Sep 12 2008, 05:41 PM~11590128
> *hno:  hno:
> *


x-2 :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Where's the shinny stuff?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Oct 4 2008, 12:50 PM~11777703
> *Where's the shinny stuff?
> *


u mean this stuff?

before









after


























outside sunlight shot









:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

just picked up on Friday.....now guess i have to get a few cars done....


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

HOW MUCH DID ALL THAT RUN?


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

wher do you this one...........looking fresh man :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> HOW MUCH DID ALL THAT RUN?
> [/quote
> 
> enough, but have 8 projects that need to get done :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Haven't had much time too go online lately.

Here's some pics from the Route 66 car show on September 20
















































g[/IMG]


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

this was one of my favorites....spotted it in the Race Car Class









think its Mr. Biggs new NNL project he's been working on.....probably why he hasn't been on that much,,,,been working on this project..

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 6 2008, 04:14 AM~11789546
> *u mean this stuff?
> 
> before
> ...




WHAT A WASTE!  This is never coming off of theese trees @ your speed!! :roflmao: :roflmao: 
.

Just giving you shit Al! Cant wait to see some of these projects With your smooth paint jobs and Chrome!! :0 :0 DAMN!!!!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

not to talk shit but the chrome looks kinda "milky" like it didn't plate all the way. looking at the a-arms!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 8 2008, 12:21 AM~11808561
> *not to talk shit but the chrome looks kinda "milky" like it didn't plate all the way. looking at the a-arms!!
> *


Fred may be Pride got overly excitied and milky them his self! LOL !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

RaiderPride+Oct 6 2008, 03:32 PM~11796303

this was one of my favorites....spotted it in the Race Car Class









think its Mr. Biggs new NNL project he's been working on.....probably why he hasn't been on that much,,,,been working on this project..

:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
[/quote]


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 7 2008, 10:32 PM~11808696
> *Fred  may  be  Pride  got  overly  excitied  and  milky them  his  self!  LOL !
> *



no, I used Gel pens on the A-arms... lol


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 8 2008, 06:29 AM~11809883
> *no, I used Gel pens on the A-arms... lol
> *


they make chrome looking gel pens? :0


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 8 2008, 05:46 PM~11816075
> *they make chrome looking gel pens? :0
> *



yeah they got gold ones too.....



































































































:around: :around:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 8 2008, 10:12 PM~11818854
> *yeah they got gold ones too.....
> :around:  :around:
> *


Go to bed b4 u get a


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 8 2008, 10:16 PM~11818893
> *Go to bed b4 u get a
> 
> 
> ...



not yet....gotta put some more mily stuff on the chrome for the Black Caddi,,,, not runny enough yet.....


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 8 2008, 10:24 PM~11818954
> *not yet....gotta put some more mily stuff on the chrome for the Black Caddi,,,, not runny enough yet.....
> *


I guess i can finish my caddy now huh???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 8 2008, 10:28 PM~11818991
> *I guess i can finish my caddy now huh???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



yeah, both u and Tatman can finish your caddys.....oooppppssss

forgot he sold his.....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno: :twak:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 15 2008, 01:00 AM~11867397
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :twak:
> *


 :rant: :rant:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Updates... :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 6 2008, 04:14 AM~11789546
> *u mean this stuff?
> 
> before
> ...



:uh: :uh: :uh: *WHAT A WASTE!!! *


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 5 2008, 05:48 PM~12073519
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  WHAT A WASTE!!!
> *


how u know that?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 5 2008, 04:48 PM~12073519
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  <span style='color:blue'>Pics or it didn't happen!! :biggrin:*


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

surprise!!!!!! will post pics after cactus classic


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 5 2008, 09:01 PM~12076673
> *surprise!!!!!! will post pics after cactus classic
> *


What's the secrets for? Mike is already out of the closet so u might as well come on out too?


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 5 2008, 10:01 PM~12076673
> *surprise!!!!!! will post pics after cactus classic
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: What u holding out on??? *STINKY* :biggrin: :biggrin: Should I come prepared to be AMAZED??!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

WHUUUZZZZZZ UPPP BIG AL! :wave:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 6 2008, 10:01 AM~12079660
> *WHUUUZZZZZZ UPPP BIG AL! :wave:
> *


wassup, see u in a couple weeks......


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

some updates on one of the projects


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 23 2008, 06:33 AM~12234321
> *some updates on one of the projects
> 
> 
> ...




:0 nice :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 23 2008, 12:33 AM~12234321
> *some updates on one of the projects
> 
> 
> ...


  keep it coming


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 NICE VERY NICE!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks Sick As Hell Man!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

That caddy is SOOOOOO clean in person...looks like it rolled off the show room floor and straight to hydros....very clean build...


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks Mike....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

all done...........


















































































put some wax and cleaned off the chrome and ready for show


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

very clean caddy...its well worth the look in person!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

wassup everyone. Hope everyone has a good Thanksgiving.... :wave:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:wave: YOU HAVE A HAPPY THANXGIVING TOO BRO! :wave:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 24 2008, 09:41 AM~12241900
> *all done...........
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Cadillac turned out badass bro, love it!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks for the comments..... :wave:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THAT 39 IS GOING DO BE NICE


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

KLEAN ASS CADDY AL!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 27 2008, 11:01 AM~12274749
> *KLEAN ASS CADDY AL!
> *


thanks...gonna do a 59 caddi next.... after I clear some stuff off my table....not gonna start any more projects til I finish what I have....


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:twak: :wave:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:buttkick: :wave:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

nice work


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lets see some updates Al.....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 1 2008, 09:23 AM~12301448
> *Lets see some updates Al.....
> *


X2! :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Dec 9 2008, 08:04 PM~12384900
> *TTT
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

wassup!!!!!!!










working on the 56 in the background......still need parts for the 39's....

need 3 or 4 six cylinder engines and some visors, working on the skirts.

missing glass for one.....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Dec 10 2008, 11:22 PM~12397341
> *wassup!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



OUGHT OHH! ANOTHER BOMB SCARE...NICE WORK BIG AL!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:0 :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:0 TIGHT :0


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Dec 11 2008, 01:22 AM~12397341
> *wassup!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

lookin good bro


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Dec 11 2008, 12:22 AM~12397341
> *wassup!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 CAN I HAVE ONE 39 HEAVEN :0


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:0 holy crap raider is dropping bombs big time :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> wassup!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> > wassup!!!!!!!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> You gonna share?
> x2


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 11 2008, 09:38 PM~12406280
> *You gonna share?
> *


trade for 69 vert


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

ttt

hope everyone having a nice time this holiday season. Hope everyone is ok and safe.


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

working on the 56 Nomad


































just have to clear hood and finish up some small details. post more later this week. gonna be busy the next few days....

Merry Christmas to all the LIL homies and their families.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Very nice... :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Dec 24 2008, 06:43 AM~12515294
> *working on the 56 Nomad
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Al....looks great....you need to give us a "How To" for all the youngsters on foiling....ride looks awesome...

Merry Christmas to you too....we all gotta get together and have a good ol build day at Rogers after the New Year..


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 24 2008, 06:42 AM~12515503
> *Damn Al....looks great....you need to give us a "How To" for all the youngsters on foiling....ride looks awesome...
> 
> Merry Christmas to you too....we all gotta get together and have a good ol build day at Rogers after the New Year..
> *


Wow.. I guess ur getting a pair of nuts for Christmas huh? The wife is letting u out next year? Or is she just telling u that because it's Christmas? :0 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Dec 24 2008, 12:37 PM~12517625
> *Wow.. I guess ur getting a pair of nuts for Christmas huh? The wife is letting u out next year? Or is she just telling u that because it's Christmas? :0  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 damn lol


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Dec 24 2008, 11:37 AM~12517625
> *Wow.. I guess ur getting a pair of nuts for Christmas huh? The wife is letting u out next year? Or is she just telling u that because it's Christmas? :0  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :werd:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

MERRY CHRISTMAS HOMIE  VEY NICE NOMAD :0


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Merry Christmas Homies...hope everyone takes a shot of tequila and toasts all of our loved ones not with us this Christmas.


:angel: :angel:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Dec 24 2008, 09:37 AM~12517625
> *Wow.. I guess ur getting a pair of nuts for Christmas huh? The wife is letting u out next year? Or is she just telling u that because it's Christmas? :0  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Dec 24 2008, 12:37 PM~12517625
> *Wow.. I guess ur getting a pair of nuts for Christmas huh? The wife is letting u out next year? Or is she just telling u that because it's Christmas? :0  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *



Damn Mike, u gonna let Marcus talk to u like that.....u bigger than him....


:0 :0 :0


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Dec 24 2008, 05:47 PM~12520285
> *Damn Mike, u gonna let Marcus talk to u like that.....u bigger than him....
> :0  :0  :0
> *


He'll answer back after he opens the itty bitty box under the tree with his pair in it. :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Dec 24 2008, 06:47 PM~12520285
> *Damn Mike, u gonna let Marcus talk to u like that.....u bigger than him....
> :0  :0  :0
> *


It's always the smallest guy trying to talk how big his stuff is....we all know what's up and we all know it's just another guy with "Little Mans Syndrome"....

Merry Christmas.......


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 24 2008, 09:32 PM~12522026
> *It's always the smallest guy trying to talk how big his stuff is....we all know what's up and we all know it's just another guy with "Little Mans Syndrome"....
> 
> Merry Christmas.......
> *


What up buddy?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Dec 24 2008, 10:33 PM~12522034
> *What up buddy?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 25 2008, 10:38 AM~12523937
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 25 2008, 10:38 AM~12523937
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



you and Marcus kiss and make nice already??

we all gotta get together and build for a day again.....as soon as this cold gives up.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> > wassup!!!!!!!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Dec 24 2008, 06:43 AM~12515294
> *working on the 56 Nomad
> 
> 
> ...



SICK!! Nice Work!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Dec 24 2008, 02:43 PM~12515294
> *working on the 56 Nomad
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT WORK MAN..........


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

almost for got I had these pics....

Coast Airbrush Kustom Kulture car show 2008


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for sharing....


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

WOW!! those are some cool cars and trucks! thanks for sharing those with us! :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 30 2008, 11:34 AM~12559232
> *WOW!!  those are some cool cars and trucks! thanks for sharing those with us! :cheesy:
> *




x-2 




i love that style of car man!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Dec 24 2008, 07:43 AM~12515294
> *working on the 56 Nomad
> 
> 
> ...




now this is tight!! very clean build bro!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 30 2008, 07:43 AM~12559026
> *Thanks for sharing....
> *


x2 :0


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks for the comments and welcome on the pics, meant to post earlier.....


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

you guys want to join a build off?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=449931


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Happy new year to everyone




need a dash and door panels for the 66 Nova

missplaced, all I need to finish...


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

who gonna have a hangover tomarrow morn????




:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

still alive!!!!!!!!

how"s everyone doing? It's a new year. Gotta get better than last year!

I plan to build more this year. Learned a lot last year from the Big Doggs on lil. Gonna put it to good use this year.

Planning on going to my first NNL maybe 2 this year....

few new projects in the works. A few full customs and new years resolution to finish all the damn projects already started.....

ps. no hangover this morn.....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

JUSY GOT HOME FROM WORK, TIRED AS FUCK. I HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD NIGHT LAST NIGHT.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 1 2009, 04:26 PM~12578224
> *JUSY GOT HOME FROM WORK, TIRED AS FUCK.  I HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD NIGHT LAST NIGHT.
> *



Thanks big homie. Just kickn back at the pad. Ladies only day off so just chillin and beeing lazy.

Sorry u had to work, but thats why u get paid the big bucks..... :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 1 2009, 06:51 PM~12579755
> *Thanks big homie. Just kickn back at the pad. Ladies only day off so just chillin and beeing lazy.
> 
> Sorry u had to work, but thats why u get paid the big bucks..... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

damn gotta go back to work on Friday and then have 3 days off....hard schedual this week...... :yes:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

SUP AL let me know when school starts so I can come bye and take notes! :biggrin: Hope u and ur Fam have a great YEAR!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jan 3 2009, 12:04 AM~12591069
> *SUP AL let me know when school starts so I can come bye and take notes!  :biggrin: Hope u and ur Fam have a great YEAR!
> *



damn Dee, thought you hurt yourself again! Hadn't seen you around in awhile!!

we're thinking about getting together soon again and actually do some building this time!!!!

what you been doing?


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 3 2009, 07:51 AM~12592301
> *damn Dee, thought you hurt yourself again! Hadn't seen you around in awhile!!
> 
> we're thinking about getting together soon again and actually do some building this time!!!!
> ...



WORKING MY ASS OFF! Trying to get outta debt and catch up on my bills :uh:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jan 3 2009, 01:21 PM~12593683
> *WORKING MY ASS OFF! Trying to get outta debt and catch up on my bills  :uh:
> *



isn't everyone?

hope everything ok Dee.....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

trying to post updates, but having trouble with photobucket....


will try again later :uh:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

since everyone bumping their topics with no progress pics.....

I might as well too


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:0 you working on anything bro???


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

well guess I'm gonna get back to work on this project, put it aside for awhile. Wasn't feeling the look.....



















so I cut the bed off.... :biggrin: 


















going with a scratchbuilt bed with a new rod feel...


















needed to cut something up again, was getting bored with the details of final assembly on a few projects so put them away and fired up the Dremel....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

I like that!!! ALOT!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Lookin good big dogg I have the same project, but put it away, I just need to chop my doors down then I can paint it and build it, but I'm not feelin it right now! Good job!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 24 2009, 04:24 PM~12803709
> *Lookin good big dogg I have the same project, but put it away, I just need to chop my doors down then I can paint it and build it, but I'm not feelin it right now! Good job!
> *


thanks Mark, that how i felt with mine, but had to take it back out and cut it up and change what I didn't like on it....


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

TIGHT GREAT SHAPE........


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> well guess I'm gonna get back to work on this project, put it aside for awhile. Wasn't feeling the look.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> > well guess I'm gonna get back to work on this project, put it aside for awhile. Wasn't feeling the look.....
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

WHATS UP BID AL LOOKIG GOOD BRO :0


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

nice


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

THIS IS COMING OUT SICK....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jan 25 2009, 07:20 PM~12812100
> *WHATS UP BID AL LOOKIG GOOD BRO :0
> *



thanks, just gotta keep up with your builds homie, now that your opening up your rides


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 24 2009, 01:17 PM~12803686
> *needed to cut something up again, was getting bored with the details of final assembly on a few projects so put them away and fired up the Dremel....
> 
> *


i know the feeling :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

A few of the build I've been working on.....














































been waiting awhile to paint the 53, couldn't decide on color,,,,
will get some outside pics to show the Violet pearl in the paint.
Have sealer coat of clear, now just have to sand, BMF and final clear....

will post pics of 61 later...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 3 2009, 10:11 PM~12900661
> *A few of the build I've been working on.....
> 
> 
> ...


BUILDS ARE LOOKING SICK BRO!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 4 2009, 12:11 AM~12900661
> *A few of the build I've been working on.....
> 
> 
> ...



hella nice bro


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking good AL....Paint work is top notch as always...

You gonna have that nomad done for the shows this month?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

RIDES ARE LOOKING SIK BRO NINCE WORK. :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

the rides are lookin tight bro, hella nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD!! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE OUTSIDE PICS OF THE 53. PAINT LOOKS GOOD ALREADY


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

builds are coming out sik bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Love the paint on that '53!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Firme big AL!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 4 2009, 02:09 PM~12905528
> *Firme big AL!
> *


X1000


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks homies for the comments...

Trying to get the Nomad done for the show and maybe the 53 also....

How's the 63 coming along Mike?


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

verry nice


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Feb 4 2009, 11:39 PM~12911863
> *verry nice
> *


X-2 :0


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

just trying some new things, was gonna do some patterns on the top of the 53, but looking better without them.


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

rides are looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

thanx.....

was thinking something like this for next project after NNL.....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

oooo-ppps.... forgot pic......


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:0 :0 CANT WAIT TO SEET THAT!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

this in the works too


















just gotta get off my ass ang make some time to finish the 40 truck and get it outta the way

:uh:


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

:thumbsup: NICE!!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels_@Feb 8 2009, 01:23 PM~12942293
> *:thumbsup: NICE!!!
> *


x2


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 8 2009, 12:01 PM~12941590
> *this in the works too
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHAT AM TALKING ABOUT AND THE 67 IS COMING GOOD JUST TAKING MY TIME WITH IT


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

got some more update pics on 53 but photobucket acting up.....will try again later....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Looks good big Al!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 3 2009, 11:11 PM~12900661
> *A few of the build I've been working on.....
> 
> 
> ...



Sick bro just sick I love the color on that 53


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

working on the 53, haven't had much time this week to do much on anything....

But here's some updates on the 61 vert....


























first coat of clear on it to seal paint, started wetsanding to remove any high spots, just have to BMF and reclear....

haven't decided which way I'm going with interior yet... :uh:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

sick ass color bro


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 12 2009, 06:53 PM~12987103
> *sick ass color bro
> *


thanks,

did you have a trade going with Tatman on a 55 vert?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 12 2009, 10:42 PM~12987525
> *thanks,
> 
> did you have a trade going with Tatman on a 55 vert?
> *



yiz zir


why whats up?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

saw the car today, nice colors, you should be getting it soon, hit him up


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

61 looks bad ass homie !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 12 2009, 10:48 PM~12987589
> *saw the car today, nice colors, you should be getting it soon, hit him up
> *





:0 thanks bro :biggrin: 



i needed something that color on the shelf ya know! :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

yeah, coulda been worse and been yellow and black.......

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 12 2009, 10:52 PM~12987650
> *yeah, coulda been worse and been yellow and black.......
> 
> :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: 


dont tell me that haha, ill have to have him strip it again, and re-do it them steeler colors :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

don't do that, you might not get it back this year then....he might paint it 49er colors...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 12 2009, 11:10 PM~12987828
> *don't do that, you might not get it back this year then....he might paint it 49er colors...
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: 


naw im good, them colors right now just flow, and i like it with the up-top too!

i think thats the way its stayin


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Been checking out your work. Theres some really kool builds. Props


oneyed


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice work bro.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Guess I'm gonna try and make both shows next weekend. The 21 and 22 Ventura show. Who else is going to both shows?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Ill be at both!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

see u there Mark....


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 18 2008, 07:27 PM~9730030
> *HAven't posted anything in a while. Been busy. finally got some pictures uploaded .  Some new projects.............
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks, think I'm gonna get back to the 70 Monte soon, just hadn't figured out nterior colors yet, always have trouble with interior colors


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

IM LIKIN THAT MONTE


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks, just got back in town, been away for the weekend, off tomarrow, just gonna get to building and get something done :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Some updates on the 53 Belair

fooiled and ready for final clear.......


























Final Clear layed down, just have to finish some final assembly tonight...


























might be another late night, but will make it for Citrus Nationals tomarrow.. :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 12 2009, 07:31 PM~12986880
> *working on the 53, haven't had much time this week to do much on anything....
> 
> But here's some updates on the 61 vert....
> ...




damn bro i am lovin this!!! i like your style, and your paint work bro!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

They all lookin good big Al, see you at citrus nationals bro!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks great AL....I'm not gonna finish...I got the flu on Tuesday night and my daughter and I have both been layed up with it. I've passed the flue now, but I still got a sinus infection....sucks...

The ride is looking really good though....can't wait to see it.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 20 2009, 08:53 AM~13058717
> *Looks great AL....I'm not gonna finish...I got the flu on Tuesday night and my daughter and I have both been layed up with it.  I've passed the flue now, but I still got a sinus infection....sucks...
> 
> The ride is looking really good though....can't wait to see it.
> *



Damn, that sucks Mike. Was looking forward to seeing the 63 done. Well u always got ur other builds to bring.....see u in the morning


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 20 2009, 07:00 AM~13058127
> *damn bro i am lovin this!!! i like your style, and your paint work bro!!  :thumbsup:
> *




Thanks modeltech. Not quite as detailed as your builds yet, but trying to add alittle more with each build as I learn new stuff and try it out


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

well, i appreciate that but, you got them flowin bro!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 20 2009, 06:56 AM~13058110
> *Some updates on the 53 Belair
> 
> fooiled and ready for final clear.......
> ...


   LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 SICK COLOR HOMIE!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 20 2009, 08:33 PM~13064448
> *:0 SICK COLOR HOMIE!
> *



Thanks Big Baller, I know its not red on red.....  

but if you have another $120  it could be :angel:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

LIKE THE COLOR ON 61 VERT........NICE


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

some uodates on the 53 Belair, this one's gonna make NNL this weekend


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 5 2009, 12:19 AM~13187477
> *some uodates on the 53 Belair, this one's gonna make NNL this weekend
> 
> 
> ...


Man I am likin this one alot homie. Great interior.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 5 2009, 12:23 AM~13187508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW, looks good!!! :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

shit homie , like glass . nice paint !


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

wow bro that looks sick!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Homies, getting ready for trip tomarow.....

here's a few more........  

distributor....









added advance housing since it doesn't come with one.....









wired up.........


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice build... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 5 2009, 12:23 AM~13187508
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This is obviously your FIRST paint job............jk...

Looks beautiful....

Hey, PM me your number, my phone reset and I don't have it, I want to see if you can look for something for me at NNL.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

DAAAMN, THAT SHINE IS TIGHT :0 :0 :0


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

:thumbsup: a homie , your paint jobs are fricken sweet , and the detail on that 6 banger , nice work :thumbsup: ........


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LIKE ALWAYS GREAT JOB AL :0


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

That color looks really good on that 53.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Dizzamn big Al, looking tight, see ya tommorow nite!


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 5 2009, 12:23 AM~13187508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look's ok!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@Mar 5 2009, 05:56 PM~13194510
> *look's ok!
> *


It looks good Al.  
Never mind Roger he is just a hater. :biggrin: wish you guys where here tonight.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 5 2009, 09:41 PM~13196779
> *It looks good Al.
> Never mind Roger he is just a hater. :biggrin:  wish you guys where here tonight.
> 
> ...



damn!!!! i hope I get treated like that tomarrow for dinner.....

:uh:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

finished......

one more before it goes in box for travel.......

will post more after outdoor pics....











:cheesy: 

thanks for looking and see some of you guys tomarrow......

How many 12 packs do i need to bring for the trip anyways?????


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 5 2009, 11:04 PM~13197725
> *finished......
> 
> one more before it goes in box for travel.......
> ...


That's a clean ass chevy bro, all the detail and very nice paint. When I seen it in person the other night that paint was flawless.  
As for the drink just a few new castle's will do. :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 6 2009, 12:07 AM~13198271
> *That's a clean ass chevy bro, all the detail and very nice paint. When I seen it in person the other night that paint was flawless.
> As for the drink just a few new castle's will do.  :biggrin:
> *



will do.......
guess I'll have to handle the other 21 newcastles then...... :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 5 2009, 11:04 PM~13197725
> *finished......
> 
> one more before it goes in box for travel.......
> ...


Can't wait to see it in person....looks great...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THAT 53 IS CLEAN ! I'M NOT A BOMB BUILDER BUT THIS BITCH RIGHT HERE MAKES ME WANT TO BUILD MY X-MAS GIFT FROM BIG C NOW !


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

THAT 53 IS NICE GREAT WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 5 2009, 02:23 AM~13187508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wetter than water homie! Thats one killa BOMB!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks homies for the compliments. On way to Santa Clara right now with Biggs and some of the West coast MCBA fanmily


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Damn. Straight up bomb-ass builds up in here!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

The 53 looks great.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks guys for comments.....

computer been acing up, haven't been able to post pics.....will try again later....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

fuck that TTT bullshit ! bump this topic with another sick ass build or don't bump it at all ~


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 25 2009, 08:17 PM~13390993
> *fuck that  TTT bullshit !  bump  this  topic  with  another  sick  ass  build  or  don't  bump it  at  all ~
> *



Thanks for the tip..... :thumbsup: 

I'll post up some progress pics of my stuff as soon as I get done with the work I'm doing for a few homies. 


got these back on the bench


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 25 2009, 10:25 PM~13393149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like this one the best....









whats going on with this bad boy Al???


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

hell ya ! thats what i'm talkin about ! that 40 ford truck looks bad ass ! and the lime green 61 drop looks like it will be a sweet clean ride !


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 25 2009, 11:55 PM~13393280
> *i like this one the best....
> 
> 
> ...



thanks.....just working on the 40 in between, working on the hinges for the tonou cover.
BMF being done on the 61....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 25 2009, 10:25 PM~13393149
> *Thanks for the tip..... :thumbsup:
> 
> I'll post up some progress pics of my stuff as soon as I get done with the work I'm doing for a few homies.
> ...


CANT WAIT TO SEE HOW THOSE TURN OUT!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 26 2009, 12:25 AM~13393149
> *Thanks for the tip..... :thumbsup:
> 
> I'll post up some progress pics of my stuff as soon as I get done with the work I'm doing for a few homies.
> ...


hela sick bro love that 61


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

trying to get some motivation to get back to the table.


Picked up some kits this weekend in Stockton at the Show......













and a little extra.....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

forgot to post this up from Citrus Nationals


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Fuckin nice Lac bro!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 6 2009, 10:58 AM~13496658
> *trying to get some motivation to get back to the table.
> Picked up some kits this weekend in Stockton at the Show......
> 
> ...


Congrats.... you finally got some love with that ride....what did you take?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THAT LAC LOOKS DOPE!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 6 2009, 12:15 PM~13496969
> *Congrats.... you finally got some love with that ride....what did you take?
> *



Judges trophy

Just Because it's Kool.......lol

guess there was no category for it.....  

a damn 39 Ford Lowrider........lol


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 6 2009, 12:11 PM~13496934
> *forgot to post this up from Citrus Nationals
> 
> 
> ...


This lac is Awesome!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

CONGRATS HOMIE


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks for the comments Homies....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Do you want to part with that 37 Pickup?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 13 2009, 02:03 PM~13563025
> *Do you want to part with that 37 Pickup?
> *


already started cutting it up for a body drop


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Cool....post pix of it then....

We need to schedule some time, I got my brush in.....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 13 2009, 02:06 PM~13563065
> *Cool....post pix of it then....
> 
> We need to schedule some time, I got my brush in.....
> *



lol, no pix of this one for awhile.....yeah, we'll get together soon and set u up...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Top seceret huh??


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 13 2009, 02:09 PM~13563099
> *Top seceret huh??
> *


nah, just gonna take awhile, got to still pic up a few things for it and have a few problems to work out once everything is opened up


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

alittle something on the table


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 13 2009, 02:24 PM~13563252
> *alittle something on the table
> 
> 
> ...


MMMMM! THAT LOOKS FAMILIAR :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0  :thumbsup:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 13 2009, 02:24 PM~13563252
> *alittle something on the table
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE . YOU SHOULD PAINT IT BONE WHITE AND GIVE IT TO ME. :biggrin: 
THAT WOULD LOOK NICE NEXT TO MY CAR


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 13 2009, 05:24 PM~13563252
> *alittle something on the table
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Project.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 13 2009, 02:24 PM~13563252
> *alittle something on the table
> 
> 
> ...


It will be a GREAT build that for shure


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 13 2009, 02:24 PM~13563252
> *alittle something on the table
> 
> 
> ...


looks a little familiar, you been peeking at my builds ? looking good Al :thumbsup:. what color ?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

looks sick big al


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks, Roger blew the doors and trunk open, just gotta finish the jambs and redo the trunk hinges, 

not sure on the color yet....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Clean ride....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

gonna be a sik build bro, nice work so far


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

back on the 56 Nomad

engine almost done, dash done, finishing up interior....


















gonna have it done for Saturday show...


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

THATS LOOKS CLEAN AL! Cant wait to see it finished. MAAAN I wanna grow up to be like you. Hey can i come over and take notes maybe sometime ....


Show on Sat???


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 10 2009, 10:17 AM~13843599
> *THATS LOOKS CLEAN AL! Cant wait to see it finished. MAAAN I wanna grow up to be like you. Hey can i come over and take notes maybe sometime ....
> Show on Sat???
> *


LOOKS GOOD BIG AL...YUPP THE CANOGA PARK SHOW IS ON SATURDAY,IM TRYING TO GET MY RIDES DONE BEFORE THEN....SEE YOU ALL AT THE SHOW!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 10 2009, 11:17 AM~13843599
> *THATS LOOKS CLEAN AL! Cant wait to see it finished. MAAAN I wanna grow up to be like you. Hey can i come over and take notes maybe sometime ....
> Show on Sat???
> *



maybe if they let you out to play sometime.....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

started on this Lindberg 66 Chevelle SS........

been sitting around for awhile and couldn"t decide what to do with it, felt like getting back to painting something....










gold base









candy blue over gold base









some gold flake to go over candy blue










gold flake over candy blue










need to do some patterns, then some more candy blue over patterns.....then....???


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD BIG AL!


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 10 2009, 01:52 PM~13844603
> *started on this Lindberg 66 Chevelle SS........
> 
> been sitting around for awhile and couldn"t decide what to do with it, felt like getting back to painting something....
> ...


very nice :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin: , dont stop , keep em coming homie .


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

thnaks Marky Mark and Mike, just trying to keep up with you guys, been slacking off too long.....


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

all your rides are looking sick homie, love it keep pics coming. :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Rides are looking good bro. See ya'll at the show Saturday.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 13 2009, 03:24 PM~13563252
> *alittle something on the table
> 
> 
> ...



sickkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 10 2009, 11:02 PM~13848851
> *sickkkkkkkkkkkkk
> *



thanks, not gonna start on this one til i get a couple builds off the table.......

Roger got bored with it so I picked it up from him...

unless i get bored and pick up the airbrush.....


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 11 2009, 09:44 PM~13858707
> *thanks, not gonna start on this one til i get a couple builds off the table.......
> 
> Roger got bored with it so I picked it up from him...
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 11 2009, 10:44 PM~13858707
> *thanks, not gonna start on this one til i get a couple builds off the table.......
> 
> Roger got bored with it so I picked it up from him...
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 13 2009, 11:24 AM~13563252
> *alittle something on the table
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks Rollin.....just gotta do aliitle somethin somethin to keep up with youre builds.....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

a couple more updates


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Damn, very clean work bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn homie..... u put too much detail into that car to use the kit wheels


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

That is lookin real nice dawg. Great work and good detail!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

LOOKS GOOD HOMIE ,NICE DETAILS !


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

TTT

havin problems with Photobucket posting........

Problems like the Denver Nuggnuts loosing again....................


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 27 2009, 08:50 PM~14020418
> *TTT
> 
> havin problems with Photobucket posting........
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

SUPP HOMIE


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 27 2009, 08:50 PM~14020418
> *TTT
> 
> havin problems with Photobucket posting........
> ...


That's a good problem to have......don't hate on the Lakers....

Can't wait for the updates....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 27 2009, 11:26 PM~14022261
> *That's a good problem to have......don't hate on the Lakers....
> 
> Can't wait for the updates....
> *



not hating on the Lakers.......


just posting up results for all the Laker haters......  

guess time for bed.....finished some more moke up work on the 64 for the build-off. finally decided ont the wheels.....

:biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 27 2009, 08:56 PM~14020497
> *SUPP HOMIE
> *



sup homie.....what u been up to.....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 27 2009, 08:56 PM~14020497
> *SUPP HOMIE
> *



sup homie.....what u been up to.....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats lookin real nice bro!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 27 2009, 08:50 PM~14020418
> *TTT
> 
> havin problems with Photobucket posting........
> ...



Is it working yet? Looking forward to the updates.....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 29 2009, 08:52 PM~14042255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: .


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 29 2009, 07:39 AM~14035111
> *Is it working yet?  Looking forward to the updates.....
> *



STILL waiting for updated on your s-10 dually.........


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 29 2009, 09:04 PM~14042389
> *STILL waiting for updated on your s-10 dually.........
> *


I wasn't saying it to be a smart ass...I can't wait to see the updates...


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 29 2009, 09:13 PM~14042502
> *I wasn't saying it to be a smart ass...I can't wait to see the updates...
> *



I know, just gotta give u some shit......... :cheesy:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 29 2009, 09:15 PM~14042517
> *I know, just gotta give u some shit......... :cheesy:
> *


I did get one done finally though....keep us posted on yours, I can't wait to see that nomad...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

anyone have any pictures of this ride?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jun 14 2009, 10:19 AM~14185855
> *anyone have any pictures of this ride?
> 
> 
> ...



???????


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jun 14 2009, 10:19 AM~14185855
> *anyone have any pictures of this ride?
> 
> 
> ...


Y? That shit is ugly!!!


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

wat paints you be using bro???


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Jun 15 2009, 12:03 AM~14192273
> *wat paints you be using bro???
> *



use House of Kolor, PPG, BASF,Valspar.....

all automotive paints....

been useing some water based paints........working out pretty good :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jun 17 2009, 08:33 PM~14223480
> *use House of Kolor, PPG, BASF,Valspar.....
> 
> all automotive paints....
> ...


What water based paints??? :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Createx??


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

KIND OF LOOKS LIKE PAGAN GOLD W/ORANGE ON IT


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jun 14 2009, 10:19 AM~14185855
> *anyone have any pictures of this ride?
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: I got around 15 of them, once im done doing mine I will give you the pics.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 18 2009, 02:28 PM~14230483
> *:angry: I got around 15 of them, once im done doing mine I will give you the pics.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Foul on the play. Clipping!!! 15 yard penalty....1st down....lol


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 18 2009, 02:31 PM~14230517
> *:0  :0  :0  Foul on the play. Clipping!!! 15 yard penalty....1st down....lol
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

may or not be the same car in some of these pics but i like the convertable so here you go


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 18 2009, 10:21 AM~14227926
> *Createx??
> *



No, PPG Automotive waterbase. Once u get the mixture of paint to reducer right it lays down pretty smooth, only drawback is you have to spray multiple layers cause u can't spray to thick or it will not dry right and you have to let each coat dry before you can spray next coat. 
Kinda looks like spraying Kandy paint.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

:wave: what up bro


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jun 14 2009, 09:19 AM~14185855
> *anyone have any pictures of this ride?
> 
> 
> ...


pomona grand national roadster show...i was there and i know i have that pic. i'll get back to you soon on this one


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks guys for the pics, probably not gonna start on this for awhile, have a few things in ahead of this.

:biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 18 2009, 03:26 PM~14231035
> *may or not be the same car in some of these pics but i like the convertable so here you go
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for thes pics Richard, I like the stance on the roadster too


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 18 2009, 09:11 PM~14234604
> *:wave: what up bro
> *



:wave: 

wassup homie, how's the panel coming along, when you gonna come down to LA, we'll take you to a Dodger game


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

count me in DODGERS TILL I DIE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 20 2009, 12:14 AM~14245624
> *count me in DODGERS TILL I DIE!!!!!!!!
> *


X-2........ :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 20 2009, 12:30 AM~14245692
> *X-2........ :biggrin:
> *


QUOTE(undercoverimpala @ Jun 20 2009, 12:14 AM) 
count me in DODGERS TILL I DIE!!!!!!!!

we'll make an outing out of it.......... :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jun 19 2009, 09:53 PM~14244644
> *:wave:
> 
> wassup homie, how's the panel coming along, when you gonna come down to LA, we'll take you to a Dodger game
> *


i put that on the back burner til the impala build off is done.......i might have to a couple of changes i was told my measurements were off in my custom interior :angry:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 20 2009, 12:30 AM~14245692
> *X-2........ :biggrin:
> *


X3


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Congrats on your plaques at the show yesterday big Al!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

congrats homie!!!!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 21 2009, 11:38 AM~14253892
> *Congrats on your plaques at the show yesterday big Al!
> *


X2 BIG DOG


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 21 2009, 09:41 AM~14253015
> *i put that on the back burner til the impala build off is done.......i might have to a couple of changes i was told my measurements were off in my custom interior :angry:
> *


From who? :loco:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2009, 12:48 AM~14259860
> *From who? :loco:
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

update on buildoff 64


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jun 26 2009, 10:51 PM~14312477
> *update on buildoff 64
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good bro, like that street rod look :biggrin:


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

loving the work on the 64. nice work.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks for looking homies. Gonna be tough finishing this week, have a few things to do this week including work. Gonna have some long nights......


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jun 29 2009, 05:34 PM~14332797
> *thanks for looking homies. Gonna be tough finishing this week, have a few things to do this week including work. Gonna have some long nights......
> *


THIS 64 IS SICK KILLER JOB AL


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Post up these pics in here and post some more up later tonight of more progress....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks good...can't wait to see more...How's Roger's coming?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jun 26 2009, 11:51 PM~14312477
> *update on buildoff 64
> 
> 
> ...


DDDDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!! I LIKEDEDEEDEDEDED IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 11 2009, 09:32 PM~14446194
> *Post up these pics in here and post some more up later tonight of more progress....
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET KOLOR BRO!! LIKE THE WHEEL CONBO MAIN!!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanx Santiago, almost finished with it...........


here's some pic of a build getting ready for San Diego.



62 Vette

bodywork done and final coat of primer sanded









mixed up some silver flake for a basecoat....










slver flake basecoat.....




























:biggrin: 


candy layed down already.......will post when I get some outside pics today, battery charging, died last night when I was taking some pics of the 64


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 12 2009, 10:05 AM~14448384
> *Thanx Santiago, almost finished with it...........
> here's some pic of a build getting ready for San Diego.
> 62 Vette
> ...


That's gonna be bad as hell!!  X 62!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 11 2009, 08:32 PM~14446194
> *Post up these pics in here and post some more up later tonight of more progress....
> 
> 
> ...


Color looks good bro, that thing looks to kick some serious ass!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 12 2009, 08:05 AM~14448384
> *Thanx Santiago, almost finished with it...........
> here's some pic of a build getting ready for San Diego.
> 62 Vette
> ...


Nice. I am about to do a 62 vette for someone. I need to get started on it soon too. Yours is lookin good man.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

thanx guys for looking havnt't tried a Vette yet so I started doing some gluing and filling in on this kit I picked up at a model swap meet for 4 bucks.........


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

trying to fix [email protected]#$k up on windshield on 56 nomad when installing.......



:angry:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Hoe patrol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 12 2009, 05:05 PM~14448384
> *Thanx Santiago, almost finished with it...........
> here's some pic of a build getting ready for San Diego.
> 62 Vette
> ...


Looking very good!! :thumbsup: 
Cant wait to see some candy


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

ANY UPDATES ON THE 64?


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice models


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

What up :wave: Any progress on the 64??


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 15 2009, 10:29 AM~14481623
> *ANY UPDATES ON THE 64?
> *



got a few more updates on the 64



























:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

NICE!!!!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 16 2009, 04:47 AM~14490597
> *got a few more updates on the 64
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN BRO LOOKS SIK,
I LIKE THE OLDER I PEICE BODY CAUSE THE REAR LIGHTS LOOKS BETTER THEN THE NEWER ONE WERE THEY JUST LOOK TO OVER SIZED :angry:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 16 2009, 08:47 AM~14490597
> *got a few more updates on the 64
> 
> 
> ...





lookin sick................................ nice foil work on that trunk too!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

64 IS SICK


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Jul 16 2009, 02:06 PM~14494689
> *64 IS SICK
> *


x10


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

thanx, have some more updates later tonight


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks good Al. That shit is gonna b bad when u finish it.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:wave: WHATS UP BIG AL!!!!!!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 17 2009, 09:35 AM~14502698
> *:wave: WHATS UP BIG AL!!!!!!!!
> *



wassup Richard... :h5:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

who's going to the Swap Meet tommarow in Buena Park?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

ttt


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:biggrin: FTP


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 22 2009, 01:04 AM~14546763
> *:biggrin: FTP
> *


 :0


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

WHATS UP BROTHER I FOUND THE EYEWEAR!!!!!!!!! THEY WERE IN THE SOFA I GAVE TO BIGGS...........


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

WHAT UP BIG AL


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 22 2009, 02:12 PM~14551482
> *WHATS UP BROTHER I FOUND THE EYEWEAR!!!!!!!!! THEY WERE IN THE SOFA I GAVE TO BIGGS...........
> *



thanks homie.........I'll get them from Biggs


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 22 2009, 09:00 PM~14555645
> *thanks homie.........I'll get them from Biggs
> *


sounds good i have them in my car now!!!!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jul 22 2009, 05:58 PM~14553862
> *WHAT UP BIG AL
> *



wassup AJ.....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

FUP!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

FUP!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 25 2009, 12:53 PM~14579469
> *FUP!!!
> *


DONT YOU MEAN FTP!!!!!!!!!??????????


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 25 2009, 12:56 PM~14579483
> *DONT YOU MEAN FTP!!!!!!!!!??????????
> *



no [email protected]#k U Puto


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:wave: big al!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 25 2009, 05:06 PM~14580635
> *no [email protected]#k U Puto
> *


AAAAAAAAAAA homes dont be making shit up LOL


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

THAT 64 LOOKS SICK AL! well all your cars do! Nice work Hope u finish this for SD!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

a few updates on the 62 Vette........

Candy Red over Silver base.........


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Aug 2 2009, 08:31 PM~14655541
> *a few updates on the 62 Vette........
> 
> Candy Red over Silver base.........
> ...


 :0 THAT VETTE IS LOOKING SICK HOMIE


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Aug 2 2009, 10:02 PM~14656427
> *:0  THAT VETTE IS LOOKING SICK HOMIE
> *



thanks, was planning on finishing this one for San Diego too, but haven't had much time for the newer projects, been working 6 am to 7 pm almost every day for the past 3 weeks...


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

was gonna add some updates, but I'm feeling left out of the sale threads. So maybe I'll start one tonight too....


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Aug 3 2009, 09:39 PM~14666939
> *was gonna add some updates, but I'm feeling left out of the sale threads. So maybe I'll start one tonight too....
> *


Real funny fucker. Not everyone works 13 hour days and make lots of money. :0


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 3 2009, 09:45 PM~14667023
> *Real funny fucker. Not everyone works 13 hour days and make lots of money. :0
> *



don't get ur panties in a bunch fucker, not talking bout you. Just the whole damn page is full of sale threads........ :buttkick: 

you know all you have to do is call and ask if you need something.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Aug 3 2009, 09:51 PM~14667116
> *don't get ur panties in a bunch fucker, not talking bout you. Just the whole damn page is full of sale threads........ :buttkick:
> 
> you know all you have to do is call and ask if you need something.
> *


Well buy something...lol


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

vette is lookin good al keep up the great work


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks Homies, here's alittle something making it out this weekend......










































:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Rides are looking good Al.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 4 2009, 08:22 PM~14677028
> *Rides are looking good Al.
> *



thanks, just trying to get some stuff off the table to make room for some new builds....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Aug 4 2009, 08:23 PM~14677046
> *thanks, just trying to get some stuff off the table to make room for some new builds....
> *


I just got all the engine stuff together so I can finish the Elco by tonight.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 4 2009, 08:25 PM~14677063
> *I just got all the engine stuff together so I can finish the Elco by tonight.
> *



nice, the Z almost done. couple more things to put on, just setting in glass.....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD BRO, NICE WORK SO FAR.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks Smiley....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

alittle more..........


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Aug 6 2009, 06:00 AM~14691330
> *alittle more..........
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

getting things together for show, I'll put up some more pics later......


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

found my memory card for camera........... thought I lost it after last show....

some pics from the Lower Left Coast NNL on August 9..........


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

lunch with the MCBA crew....










Smallz trying to steal some ideas










some of the OG builders came out to show their work



















TribelDogg showing Biggs Caddi some love....


















still have a memory card missing with all the rest of the pics, have a feeling it might have walked away from the show (if you kknow what i mean) .


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks for the Pics Al.  

No wonder why he was laughing when I walked out. FTP.. :biggrin: I forgot to turn on the camera in the car that day. If you look real close you can see the camera in the Cadillac crest in the grill. Infrared night vision.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH good shit brother!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 27 2009, 07:55 PM~14903615
> *Thanks for the Pics Al.
> 
> No wonder why he was laughing when I walked out. FTP.. :biggrin: I forgot to turn on the camera in the car that day.  If you look real close you can see the camera in the Cadillac crest in the grill. Infrared night vision.
> ...


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

got outside and took some pics again since it apears my memory card with the pics had come up missing.....


Nissan 350Z



HOK UltraOrange with gold pearl over it............


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

z looks clean al


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Aug 29 2009, 05:29 PM~14921693
> *z looks clean al
> *



Thanks Homie....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

56 Nomad.......Body candy red over candy green with some ghost patterns and my hand at pinstriping......Top is a silver and white pearl over white.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

al hit me back on a pm


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Aug 29 2009, 06:23 PM~14922052
> *al hit me back on a pm
> *



PM


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Looking good big al!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

that 56 and that z are wicked primo cant wait to see them in person........


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 30 2009, 10:25 AM~14926241
> *that 56 and that z are wicked primo cant wait to see them in person........
> *


x2


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks Homies, I'll bring them to the next meeting or the Route 66 show, whichever one is first,,,,


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

FTP





















Wassup......................


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

*FTP!!!!!!! *:h5:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 2 2009, 01:54 PM~14961053
> *FTP!!!!!!! :h5:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

The rides look even better in the sun bro. Keep up the good work Al.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 2 2009, 02:20 PM~14961299
> *The rides look even better in the sun bro. Keep up the good work Al.
> *



thanks Big Homie....

trying to get some stuff ready for Route 66


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

z car is awesome looking..


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Sep 5 2009, 05:43 PM~14991219
> *z car is awesome looking..
> *


thanks, have a couple more tuners gonna be out by end of the year..........


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Wassup everyone. Hope everyone had a good weekend and everyone make it home ok. 

Hope everyone enjoying the long weekend with family and friends!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hope your weekend was good bro


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 6 2009, 10:26 PM~15000601
> *Hope your weekend was good bro
> *


had a good weekend, worked saturday and tired as hell from long week, but good weekend.

wassup Ulissis, what u been up too?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:scrutinize:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Sep 7 2009, 12:21 PM~15004219
> *had a good weekend, worked saturday and tired as hell from long week, but good weekend.
> 
> wassup Ulissis, what u been up too?
> *


NOT MUCH HOMIE WENT BACK TO WORK AND TRYING TO FINISH SOME STUFF


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 2 2009, 02:20 PM~14961299
> *The rides look even better in the sun bro. Keep up the good work Al.
> *


ya, nam sayn! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@Sep 9 2009, 07:51 PM~15032371
> *ya, nam sayn!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sick ass rides homie that nomad is clean as hell


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

rides are lookin clean bro ...damn sweet as a motherf....r :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

alittle peek at something for Route 66 show


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good al


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

damb bro looking really nice


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Sep 6 2009, 06:10 AM~14994530
> *thanks, have a couple more tuners gonna be out by end of the year..........
> *



what do u have in store for us


----------



## kymdlr (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Sep 13 2009, 02:21 PM~15066583
> *alittle peek at something for Route 66 show
> 
> 
> ...



This is hott man. Whats that interior color?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD BIG AL....IM LIKEING THIS BUILD U POSTED FOR ROUTE 66....SEE YA THERE BRO!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kymdlr_@Sep 13 2009, 02:15 PM~15067690
> *This is hott man. Whats that interior color?
> *



Tamiya Red Brown


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Ride looks really nice......Is that the Jada Camero...???


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 13 2009, 07:30 PM~15069839
> *Ride looks really nice......Is that the Jada Camero...???
> *



Thanks Mike and Mark......

Yeah, It's the Jada Camaro, Just have Final coat of cleaar to go on this week on the body..........


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Sep 14 2009, 06:20 AM~15074431
> *Thanks Mike and Mark......
> 
> Yeah, It's the Jada Camaro, Just have Final coat of cleaar to go on this week on the body..........
> *



 my camaro roadster i just finished is the jada camaro as well!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 14 2009, 08:32 AM~15074903
> * my camaro roadster i just finished is the jada camaro as well!
> *



i saw it, Looks sweet as a roadster, i was thinking about cutting the top off this one, but idn't want to spend too much time on it, just wanted a box stock build.

It's one of the kits I bought from you at one ofthe meeting awhile back....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Sep 13 2009, 11:21 AM~15066583
> *alittle peek at something for Route 66 show
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Sep 13 2009, 11:21 AM~15066583
> *alittle peek at something for Route 66 show
> 
> 
> ...


LIKE ALWAYS GREAT WORK AL :0 :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Sep 13 2009, 01:21 PM~15066583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats gonna be one sick build! Good luck!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for the comments. Will have some more pics by tonight.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

nice ass work brotha.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Looking good bro................. *MP!!!!!!!!!! *:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Looking Good Al....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

couple pics outside after final clear............


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang that color is poppin' !!! looks good homie!!!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

camaro looks sick al keep up the great work love that color


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

That came out really nice Al.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

This is SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET in sunshine!!!!   :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lovin' that color man!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

MAN ! That is hot !


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THATS FRESH BIG AL!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Cant wait to see this one in person....looks awesome...


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

everyone ready for the show tomarrow......


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Sep 18 2009, 06:27 AM~15116720
> *everyone ready for the show tomarrow......
> *


Anyone wanna take some rides to the show for me?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 18 2009, 08:24 AM~15117486
> *Anyone wanna take some rides to the show for me?
> *



no problem, just give me a call


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Sep 16 2009, 04:51 AM~15095995
> *couple pics outside after final clear............
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 Damn, that looks great bro!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Camaro looks sick man!!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Sep 18 2009, 09:57 PM~15124146
> *Camaro looks sick man!!!!
> *



thanks Patrick, Camaro won't be making it to the Route 66 show, ended up dropping an Exacto on the hood and scratching the hell out of it, so had to repaint it.

It'll be done for next weekend


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Sep 19 2009, 06:14 AM~15125530
> *thanks Patrick, Camaro won't be making it to the Route 66 show, ended up dropping an Exacto on the hood and scratching the hell out of it, so had to repaint it.
> 
> It'll be done for next weekend
> *


Either way that thing looks nice bro. I remember when I dropped a blade on one of my hoods too. then I tried to fix it and messed it up even more. LOL.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Sep 20 2009, 09:40 AM~15132405
> *Either way that thing looks nice bro. I remember when I dropped a blade on one of my hoods too. then I tried to fix it and messed it up even more. LOL.
> *



yeah, sucked, but hood stripped and gonna primer in the morning and get some paint on it.....

have alot going on this week, so gonna be some late nights again.....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

CONGRATS ON YOUR WINS BIG AL!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Congrats brother!!!!!!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 21 2009, 11:02 AM~15141246
> *Congrats brother!!!!!!!!
> *



CONGRATS ON YOUR WINS BIG AL!

thanks Mark and Richard. I'll be posting some pics of the show tonight, forgot to charge battery so didn't get too many.

:angry:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Sep 22 2009, 05:19 AM~15150523
> *CONGRATS ON YOUR WINS BIG AL!
> 
> thanks Mark and Richard. I'll be posting some pics of the show tonight, forgot to charge battery so didn't get too many.
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice rides.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Sep 20 2009, 09:40 AM~15132405
> *Either way that thing looks nice bro. I remember when I dropped a blade on one of my hoods too. then I tried to fix it and messed it up even more. LOL.
> *


How in the fuck do you guy's drop blades on your hoods. :twak: :dunno: When cars are not bring worked on they should be put up high. Out of the reach of children, dogs, other builds. OH and blades. :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 23 2009, 01:38 PM~15165375
> *How in the fuck do you guy's drop blades on your hoods.  :twak:  :dunno: When cars are not bring worked on they should be put up high. Out of the reach of children, dogs, other builds. OH and blades.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 23 2009, 01:38 PM~15165375
> *How in the fuck do you guy's drop blades on your hoods.  :twak:  :dunno: When cars are not bring worked on they should be put up high. Out of the reach of children, dogs, other builds. OH and blades.  :biggrin:
> *



guess that's why ur a Master Builder. You know all the tricks......

:tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:wave: 


wassup everyone, who's going to the Cruising for a Cure show Saturday?

just trying to figure out how much food and drinks we gonna need.....


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Sep 24 2009, 10:22 PM~15180930
> *:wave:
> wassup everyone, who's going to the Cruising for a Cure show Saturday?
> 
> ...


I'll be their with my dad  If you need anything hit me up.


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

ill be there just me not my daughter biggs asked me to bring soda


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Sep 24 2009, 10:36 PM~15181105
> *ill be there just me not my daughter biggs asked me to bring soda
> *



k kool, we'll have an icechest and a couple ez-ups inside the show......


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 24 2009, 10:34 PM~15181075
> *I'll be their with my dad    If you need anything hit me up.
> *



kool, see you there Chris...


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

im going to miss another show ill be at work........ S H I T !!!!!!!! i could never do nothing!!!!! take alot of pics for me guys


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 24 2009, 11:55 PM~15181257
> *im going to miss another show ill be at work........ S H I T !!!!!!!! i could never do nothing!!!!! take alot of pics for me guys
> *


im going to miss another show ill be at CANADA........ S H I T !!!!!!!! i could never do nothing!!!!! take alot of pics for me guys    



make you feel any better> lmao?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 24 2009, 10:55 PM~15181261
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :wave:
> *



wassup, u going?


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 24 2009, 10:58 PM~15181282
> *im going to miss another show ill be at CANADA........ S H I T !!!!!!!! i could never do nothing!!!!! take alot of pics for me guys
> make you feel any better> lmao?
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Sep 24 2009, 10:22 PM~15180930
> *:wave:
> wassup everyone, who's going to the Cruising for a Cure show Saturday?
> 
> ...


Im taking tater salad and mac salad, along with an Eazy-up.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 24 2009, 10:55 PM~15181261
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :wave:
> *


My *****, If you can just make it out would be nice for a change. :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 25 2009, 12:35 AM~15181831
> *My *****, If you can just make it out would be nice for a change.  :biggrin:
> *



you know he cant come out without his ride......is Deee making it out?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Sep 25 2009, 12:56 AM~15181891
> *you know he cant come out without his ride......is Deee making it out?
> *


Dee will be at my house Saturday morning to roll with me. We got room Cledus come on down. I got my air ride fixed today, no more rubbing on the tires. :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

some pics from the Route 66 show.....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:angry: wat no more pics aw fuey :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

where were u at today?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Well this show is finally over. It went down im my book of show as one of the poorest judged shows of all time. Im happy for all the homies who won something, but they where moving cars around that didn't even belong in that catagory. Just so one of the judges ( THEIR HOMIES ) would win. One of there main judges won for awards, and this his second year winning with the same car. I guess next time I should bring out all my old shit, but I don't roll that way. I ain't going back to that show never again, Unless they change they way the judging is done. They said that Alyssa's car was too clean of paint for a 15 year old, then when I showed him the pics of her painting it, he just walked away. The kid who won was the son of one of the judges. Then they said that peoples car's who where not in attendence could not win, I know of a bunch of cars that where there, and the person who build them wasn't. I JUST FEEL BAD FOR THE GUYS WHO DESERVE TO WIN, BUT THE JUDGES TAKE ALL THAT AWAY FROM THEM.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 26 2009, 08:10 PM~15195546
> *Well this show is finally over. It went down im my book of show as one of the poorest judged shows of all time.  Im happy for all the homies who won something, but they where moving cars around that didn't even belong in that catagory. Just so one of the judges ( THEIR HOMIES ) would win. One of there main judges won for awards, and this his second year winning with the same car. I guess next time I should bring out all my old shit, but I don't roll that way. I ain't going back to that show never again, Unless they change they way the judging is done. They said that Alyssa's car was too clean of paint for a 15 year old, then when I showed him the pics of her painting it, he just walked away. The kid who won was the son of one of the judges. Then they said that peoples car's who where not in attendence could not win, I know of a bunch of cars that where there, and the person who build them wasn't. I JUST FEEL BAD FOR THE GUYS WHO DESERVE TO WIN, BUT THE JUDGES TAKE ALL THAT AWAY FROM THEM.
> *



agree with you homie, this was my first and last year showing at this show. Sad to still see shows ran this way. When best of paint, best interior and Best Engine all go to the Judges cars or their homies.
I'm sorry if I'm the only one that sees it this way, but if you're gonna "volunteer" to be a judge at a show, you shouldn't be entering your builds. You could "display" your builds, but not be judged. I've heard of shows ran like this and it's sad that that's the only way they and their friends can win awards, by giving them to each other instead of to builds that really deserve them.

I always thought that 'Best of' awards, especially at a big car show like Crusing for a Cure, which is a great car show as far as 1:1 cars were involved, should be judged by the spectators coming in to view the builds. Anyone else see it this way? that takes it out of the hands of the Judges.

And can we get any show that can fairly or have any idea on how to judge a Lowrider class. Don't get me wrong, I might have taken first place, but by no way was my ride better than at least 5 other rides on the table, I gotta give it out to Willie, Big Mike, Ullisis, Denis and a few more builders whose rides were more deserving.

Some of the older builders blame Video games and many other things for the decline in the hobby of model car building, but when they make up rules to disqualify a 15 year old's entry in the Juniors category, because it's clearly better than the Judges kids build and was built by a 15 year old girl, which I was their when she primered the car and painted it, because she primered half her arm, lol.
That's what's killing this hobby, word gets out, kids are not stupid, they tell their friends, they get on the computer and tell more of their friends.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying all shows are like this. About 90 percent of the shows I've been too are pretty fair, but it's they few that seem to spoil it for the rest. If you're gonna have these rules, then post them up in writing so their are no surprises. I know most of these shows are put on by Clubs and volunteers, and I know they work hard at putting them on and for all of us that attend them we are grateful to have them and I can only speek for myself as part of MCBA and now over 75 members strong, but I know I spend many hours and take pride in what I chose to build and show and I know most of us do and we all take time to help out new builders and try to keep them interested in building for along time to come, and all we ask is for at the shows put on by those Clubs that do a great job to continue and everyone will keep attending and those shows that keep having them so themselves and their friends can get awards will die out soon enough....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Sep 27 2009, 12:24 PM~15199313
> *agree with you homie, this was my first and last year showing at this show. Sad to still see shows ran this way. When best of paint, best interior and Best Engine all go to the Judges cars or their homies.
> I'm sorry if I'm the only one that sees it this way, but if you're gonna "volunteer" to be a judge at a show, you shouldn't be entering your builds. You could "display" your builds, but not be judged. I've heard of shows ran like this and it's sad that that's the only way they and their friends can win awards, by giving them to each other instead of to builds that really deserve them.
> 
> ...


I could not have said it any better bro, that is the DAM truth and exactly how it is. We are trying are best to keep this hobby alive and running for now and years to come. But Shit like this is what's dragging us down, and holding us back. I think this type of shit and politics has played a big part in me retiring after next season. Once I retire I will make it my job to go after all the guys throwing shows like this. Thats what this Association of the Model builders stands for, and not just for us but all builders in general. When you got a voice as big as ours, we can shut shows down. Thank budah for the Internet.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Sep 27 2009, 12:24 PM~15199313
> *agree with you homie, this was my first and last year showing at this show. Sad to still see shows ran this way. When best of paint, best interior and Best Engine all go to the Judges cars or their homies.
> I'm sorry if I'm the only one that sees it this way, but if you're gonna "volunteer" to be a judge at a show, you shouldn't be entering your builds. You could "display" your builds, but not be judged. I've heard of shows ran like this and it's sad that that's the only way they and their friends can win awards, by giving them to each other instead of to builds that really deserve them.
> 
> ...


Very well said Al. and we are with you bro i wasnt even there and what im hearing from all the fellas threw phone calls or threw messages here on lil makes me not want to show at this show at all or even attend.... I have been on the other side of this, I have been the one to put on shows and having to judge them. That was always a rule if you were a judge or your club was in the show your cars could not get judged and its sad that thats the only way that these guys can win anything....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Richard for comments. I've judged a few car shows and helped judge the engine part of the show at one of the first Hot Import Nights when I was workn for AEM.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Sep 27 2009, 03:03 PM~15200027
> *Thanks Richard for comments. I've judged a few car shows and helped judge the engine part of the show at one of the first Hot Import Nights when I was workn for AEM.
> *


and i bet no one had a problem cuz you know motors bro your a tech for crying out loud. All i can say was it was a poor choice on those guys part to act in that manor....


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Sep 27 2009, 03:24 PM~15199313
> *agree with you homie, this was my first and last year showing at this show. Sad to still see shows ran this way. When best of paint, best interior and Best Engine all go to the Judges cars or their homies.
> I'm sorry if I'm the only one that sees it this way, but if you're gonna "volunteer" to be a judge at a show, you shouldn't be entering your builds. You could "display" your builds, but not be judged. I've heard of shows ran like this and it's sad that that's the only way they and their friends can win awards, by giving them to each other instead of to builds that really deserve them.
> 
> ...



:werd:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Sep 27 2009, 12:24 PM~15199313
> *agree with you homie, this was my first and last year showing at this show. Sad to still see shows ran this way. When best of paint, best interior and Best Engine all go to the Judges cars or their homies.
> I'm sorry if I'm the only one that sees it this way, but if you're gonna "volunteer" to be a judge at a show, you shouldn't be entering your builds. You could "display" your builds, but not be judged. I've heard of shows ran like this and it's sad that that's the only way they and their friends can win awards, by giving them to each other instead of to builds that really deserve them.
> 
> ...


very true :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Sep 27 2009, 12:24 PM~15199313
> *agree with you homie, this was my first and last year showing at this show. Sad to still see shows ran this way. When best of paint, best interior and Best Engine all go to the Judges cars or their homies.
> I'm sorry if I'm the only one that sees it this way, but if you're gonna "volunteer" to be a judge at a show, you shouldn't be entering your builds. You could "display" your builds, but not be judged. I've heard of shows ran like this and it's sad that that's the only way they and their friends can win awards, by giving them to each other instead of to builds that really deserve them.
> 
> ...



Well put bro (congrats on your wins too), and like you that was my first and last time at this show. All it was was a bunch of bullshit on the judging end of things. There were several other cars in the classes that should've won but were probably just looked over, mine included. Its gonna be a year at Victoville since I have started competing and this show was the first outright unfair, poor judging excuse for a show. All the others Ive been to hav been legit and as fair as can be, and for something like this to happen is jus a punch in the gut for me and all the other homies.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 23 2008, 06:30 AM~9762105
> *the 64 vert is and old body..... paint is 25 years old... just a test body now...
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: Its a long shot but if you still have the bottom to this, could I get it? those old AMT 64s are perfect for hopping :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 27 2009, 11:18 PM~15204303
> *:cheesy: Its  a long shot but if you still have the bottom to this, could I get it? those old AMT 64s are perfect for hopping :biggrin:
> *


Get with me to tomorrow, I got a bunch of them laying around, a few chrome & gold one's too.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

[/QUOTE]undercoverimpala Posted Yesterday, 08:29 PM 
QUOTE(RaiderPride @ Sep 27 2009, 03:03 PM) 
Thanks Richard for comments. I've judged a few car shows and helped judge the engine part of the show at one of the first Hot Import Nights when I was workn for AEM.


and i bet no one had a problem cuz you know motors bro your a tech for crying out loud. All i can say was it was a poor choice on those guys part to act in that manor.... 


> Thanks Richard, no nobody ahd any problems cause i knew almost everyone in the clubs from either racing or shows and had at some point done something for their cars.
> All the notes on judging were written down for each car as to what they had and how the work looked, their was a checklist to go by and you commented on each. And nobody Judging had a car or was a part of a clun entered, their clubs were only displaying and they got a separate award for club participation.
> And Look at Hot Import Nights Now, they're one of the biggest shows around still.
> 
> Thanks everyone for chimming in on this, I'm done talking bout this, at least for now. I know I probably will be back for the Cruiseing part of the show again cause there be some sweet ass rides that showed up and I'll spend more time checking them out next time.....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 27 2009, 11:18 PM~15204303
> *:cheesy: Its  a long shot but if you still have the bottom to this, could I get it? those old AMT 64s are perfect for hopping :biggrin:
> *


nope, all i had left was the body.....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

some pics of the finished 06 Camaro


----------



## mr68gts (Jan 16, 2009)

You used to work at AEM???!!!!! I had to deal with Mark and Stephen all the time since I was working at LENCO and built his trans for the drag race car lol. small word eh!
Paul



> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Sep 27 2009, 03:03 PM~15200027
> *Thanks Richard for comments. I've judged a few car shows and helped judge the engine part of the show at one of the first Hot Import Nights when I was workn for AEM.
> *


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

The Camaro looks good brotha!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr68gts_@Oct 4 2009, 07:27 AM~15262823
> *You used to work at AEM???!!!!! I had to deal with Mark and Stephen all the time since I was working at LENCO and built his trans for the drag race car lol. small word eh!
> Paul
> *



yeah, I worked there up till 98, went to work for Honda. It was fun working there, but didn't pay the bills. Worked there for about years, was great when it was a small shop and I was deep into the Import car scene uilding and tunning street and the first Honda drag cars.
Yeah i knew Stephen when he first started getting into Hondas with his civic way back.....

Small world....last car i worked on was Abel Ibarras R100 drag car and was helping him with his RX7 drag car when he got the Sponsorship with KN Filters.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 4 2009, 06:12 AM~15262642
> *some pics of the finished 06 Camaro
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT WORK AL :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

fuck ya bro that shit is damn nice ....awesome work bro.. :cheesy:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

camaro came out sick big Al!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 5 2009, 12:25 PM~15272869
> *camaro came out sick big Al!
> *



thanks Mark


remember this one....... got from youawhile back.......made a few changes......


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 8 2009, 01:03 AM~15300188
> *thanks Mark
> remember this one....... got from youawhile back.......made a few changes......
> 
> ...


Oh, that's gonna be bad ass! :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 8 2009, 01:03 AM~15300188
> *thanks Mark
> remember this one....... got from youawhile back.......made a few changes......
> 
> ...


Cool ride!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thats gonna be a smooth ride bro ..lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Oct 8 2009, 10:39 AM~15302561
> *thats gonna be a smooth ride bro ..lookin good :thumbsup:
> *


thanks guys, gonna be putting in some more work later tonight. I'll put up some more pics later


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 8 2009, 08:43 PM~15307894
> *thanks guys, gonna be putting in some more work later tonight. I'll put up some more pics later
> *


Sweet im going to hold you to that!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 8 2009, 08:44 PM~15307919
> *Sweet im going to hold you to that!!!!!!!!!
> *



stop lookng over my shoulder. Get to building!!! :biggrin: 



u gonna make it to breakfast Sat?


Biggs keeps talking about this breakfast spot, but only seen pics


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 8 2009, 08:51 PM~15307978
> *stop lookng over my shoulder. Get to building!!! :biggrin:
> u gonna make it to breakfast Sat?
> Biggs keeps talking about this breakfast spot, but only seen pics
> *


dont think i will a bit on the early side i was thinkin of getting there around 10ish but i will see if i can wake up LOL............. and i am building!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I got the chop shop ready and the grill ready too.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 8 2009, 10:07 PM~15308760
> *I got the chop shop ready and the grill ready too.
> *


Thats whats up primo that pic you sent me the other day looked really good i could just imagine what you did today!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 8 2009, 01:03 AM~15300188
> *thanks Mark
> remember this one....... got from youawhile back.......made a few changes......
> 
> ...


it looks ok,i think u can do better. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 8 2009, 10:08 PM~15308774
> *Thats whats up primo that pic you sent me the other day looked really good i could just imagine what you did today!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I just sent you another one.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 8 2009, 11:09 PM~15309218
> *I just sent you another one.
> *


  i can get pix now too :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 8 2009, 08:44 PM~15307919
> *Sweet im going to hold you to that!!!!!!!!!
> *



wassup puto.......




















damn internet tripping.....last night couldn't log back on......so posted pics this morn just for you Mr. Event Cordinator


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 9 2009, 05:13 AM~15309957
> *wassup puto.......
> 
> 
> ...


LOL........... Looking good Al :0 :0 :0 ............mira mira muy chingon wheres my you aint shit bollons ???????? You guys never get me nothing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks awesome Al, can't wait to see this one done...


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 9 2009, 05:13 AM~15309957
> *wassup puto.......
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS SWEET AL :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 8 2009, 12:03 AM~15300188
> *thanks Mark
> remember this one....... got from youawhile back.......made a few changes......
> 
> ...



yupp i remember that one...glad it went to a good home and was able to get finished! looks good! :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 9 2009, 09:43 AM~15311403
> *yupp i remember that one...glad it went to a good home and was able to get finished! looks good! :biggrin:
> *



thanks Mark, think I might call this one Project Green, cause i believe in recycling..... :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 14 2009, 07:51 PM~15360009
> *:wave:
> *


How's the 51 coming?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

That bombita is coming out nice Al. :0 What color are you going with it?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 9 2009, 05:13 AM~15309957
> *wassup puto.......
> 
> 
> ...


very nice!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 15 2009, 12:24 AM~15363254
> *That bombita is coming out nice Al.  :0 What color are you going with it?
> *



don't know yet, got a couple color schemes worked out, but waiting to see what color Mike paints his...... :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 15 2009, 09:31 PM~15373105
> *don't know yet, got a couple color schemes worked out, but waiting to see what color Mike paints his...... :biggrin:
> *


Hey, not fair.....I was waiting for the same thing.... :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 15 2009, 10:47 PM~15373988
> *Hey, not fair.....I was waiting for the same thing.... :biggrin:
> *



PM me Mike with what u thinking of going with......gonna try and make the meeting at Pegasus, hit me up if you're still gonna go.....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm still going. Wanna carpool out there?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I want to go to the meeting, but me Chris and twinn will be on our way to scaramento on saturday.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 16 2009, 08:37 PM~15382934
> *I want to go to the meeting, but me Chris and twinn will be on our way to scaramento on saturday.
> *



I know u lieing !!!!! Twinn doesn't get out of the house. He's like some other fool u know that can't leave the house!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

some pics from the CruisingFor Cure show....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 17 2009, 05:30 PM~15388882
> *nice pics
> *


X10


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

I like the paint on this one.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Oct 17 2009, 08:34 PM~15389939
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yeah , Willie has some nice builds.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

damn, need to get off my ass and post something up..............


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

got some pics at the Dia de Los Muertos Car show on the !st before battery died.....










http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc290/raiderpride70/goodguys/diadelosmuertos09/DSC02795.j
pg


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Biggs got second for one of his rides, but he was only displaying and wasn't supposed to be jusdged.

So "Killer 39" ended up with second place....


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

thanks for the pics ! that dude doin' the chalk drawings is talented fo sho !


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 3 2009, 07:48 AM~15547123
> *thanks for the pics ! that dude doin' the chalk drawings is talented fo sho !
> *



there was about 15 people doing chalk drwings that were sick, they were out there all day in the 90 degree sun doing their thing....


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice pics Al! Now that's one show I wish I could of made it too. It looks like a lot of the cars where shown under the sun. The best way to see the paint work on a car. Maybe next year


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

yeah, show was nice, alot of cars and tons of vendors....

yeah next year maybe some more builders might show up..........


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks for posting up these pics Al wish i wouldnt of got screwed at work FTP!!!!!! I hope to make it to the show next year.................


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Nov 4 2009, 10:09 AM~15559496
> *thanks for posting up these pics Al wish i wouldnt of got screwed at work FTP!!!!!! I hope to make it to the show next year.................
> *



u gonna make Victorville?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

If the 39 took second? what cars or bikes took first and third...
and I am glad you took a picture of the 59 vert...that is one that I wanted but did not get a picture of!








I am told that the guy who took this to the show, is a wanna be model builder!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 3 2009, 08:47 AM~15548038
> *Nice pics Al! Now that's one show I wish I could of made it too. It looks like a lot of the cars where shown under the sun. The best way to see the paint work on a car. Maybe next year
> *


X2 thanks for the pics


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

she would be a step up for me! i would date the uni-brow girl!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 5 2009, 04:57 AM~15568400
> *u gonna make Victorville?
> *


I will be there even too my vacation so i could go!!!!!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 5 2009, 08:13 AM~15568990
> *If the 39 took second? what cars or bikes took first and third...
> and I am glad you took a picture of the 59 vert...that is one that I wanted but did not get a picture of!
> 
> ...



The green and gold 70 Monte took first and the blue 67 took third


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 5 2009, 06:35 PM~15575590
> *The green and gold 70 Monte took first and the blue 67 took third
> *


 yea that monte has recieved alot of work..and attention...
my personal fav's of course is the 62 wagon the woody panel the 64 with the fold out trunk..and the vert 59... yea i say the 64 should have took 1st and the 59 over the 67! but what do I know? motha fuckin roll call in your house...
thanks for answering me, RaiderPride,,you know your builds are top flight!
Markie de...Hydrohype.. the un-looky lue!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 5 2009, 11:55 PM~15579212
> *yea that monte has recieved alot of work..and attention...
> my personal fav's of course is the 62 wagon the woody panel the 64 with the fold out trunk..and the vert 59... yea i say the 64 should have took 1st and the 59 over the 67!  but what do I know?  motha fuckin roll call in your house...
> thanks for answering me, RaiderPride,,you know your builds are top flight!
> ...



that's part of the whole show thing, everyone has their picks for which car should win, but always comes down to what the judges are looking at at the time.

u gonna go the the Victorville show in a couple weeks?


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

:thumbsup: a al ,whats up homie , congrats on the award . thats cool your still winning with that 39' :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 6 2009, 08:46 PM~15587793
> *that's part of the whole show thing, everyone has their picks for which car should win, but always comes down to what the judges are looking at at the time.
> 
> u gonna go the the Victorville show in a couple weeks?
> *


 probably not...i have less money now than i did then....
allthough I am courious about this Norwalk show...take pictures if you go to victorville?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 11 2009, 01:36 PM~15634697
> *probably not...i have less money now than i did then....
> allthough I am courious about this Norwalk show...take pictures if you go to victorville?
> *



ok, I'll take some pics at Victorville....

I have to get off my ass and post the pics from the Merced show at Oakie Al's place....


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

pics pics pics


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

couple rides back on bench......


some paint on the 57 Nomad.........


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 14 2009, 08:26 PM~15667752
> *couple rides back on bench......
> some paint on the 57 Nomad.........
> 
> ...


That looks real nice Al.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

and put some more paint down on the 66 Chevelle...


wet sanded gold flake down and shot some teal pearl over it and then some candy blue over everything..........


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 14 2009, 09:29 PM~15667778
> *Nice!!!
> *


thanks.....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 14 2009, 09:28 PM~15667770
> *That looks real nice Al.
> *



wassup Marcus...how u been.......... :h5:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Both rides look good.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Paint work is always top notch....do you wanna carpool with Roger out to Victorville next weekend? Roger already said that he is down.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 14 2009, 09:50 PM~15667927
> *Paint work is always top notch....do you wanna carpool with Roger out to Victorville next weekend?  Roger already said that he is down.
> *


yeah, cool with me....get some breakfast on way....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

almost forgot.....

got the Eclipse back out to finish....


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

All the rides are looking really good AL


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Nov 14 2009, 09:05 PM~15668027
> *All the rides are looking really  good AL
> *


X2


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Nov 14 2009, 10:05 PM~15668027
> *All the rides are looking really  good AL
> *




thanks homies......like i said, been working on some projects.....  



have a few more that with see the light of day next year.............


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

my $10 find...............


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Where you at!? We still at biggs's!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 14 2009, 10:16 PM~15668101
> *Where you at!? We still at biggs's!
> *



to buzzed to drive.....had a few after work with the homies from work, then a few more at the spot down the street from work......


been up since 3:30 this morning......


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

damb what are you still doing up??????????????


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 14 2009, 10:18 PM~15668117
> *to buzzed to drive.....had a few after work with the homies from work, then a few more at the spot down the street from work......
> been up since 3:30 this morning......
> *


oh ok. See you at Victorville


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Nov 14 2009, 10:20 PM~15668119
> *damb what are you still doing up??????????????
> *



posting some progress pics so someone doesn't talk shit..... :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 14 2009, 10:21 PM~15668125
> *oh ok. See you at Victorville
> *




ok, you guys gonna post up what you're working on today, or is all a big secret or you don't have a computer???



i won't tell anyone what you're working on....


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 14 2009, 10:29 PM~15668185
> *ok, you guys gonna post up what you're working on today, or is all a big secret or you don't have a computer???
> i won't tell anyone what you're working on....
> *


I just worked on my bug. Marky mark was the only picture taker today. We'll see if he post them.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 14 2009, 09:26 PM~15667752
> *couple rides back on bench......
> some paint on the 57 Nomad.........
> 
> ...


AM LOVING THIS ONE AL :0


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Nov 14 2009, 11:33 PM~15668597
> *AM LOVING THIS ONE AL :0
> *



thanks, but gonna dunk it and repaint it, was just gonna be a quick curbside for victorville show to get something finished, but I like the colors, only problems is there are to many little flaws in the paint and a bodyline cae back up after paint....

guess I look too close at my paint jobs....... :uh:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 14 2009, 10:51 PM~15668325
> *I just worked on my bug. Marky mark was the only picture taker today. We'll see if he post them.
> *



nice, tell him to post pics


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 14 2009, 08:58 PM~15667977
> *almost forgot.....
> 
> got the Eclipse back out to finish....
> ...


 :wave: Wats up Al, the eclipse looks sick bro. Really nice color on it


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 15 2009, 09:47 PM~15675506
> *:wave: Wats up Al,  the eclipse looks sick bro. Really nice color on it
> *



Thanks, it's been sitting like that for about a year now, lost interest in it. Got stuck on the interior so i put it aside til James made me pull it back out and dust it off. Was thinking i was gonna have to polish it, but it looks good without having to polish out the clear....just gonna put some wax on it and put it together and move on to something else.....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

57 in the dip, will start over on it after Cactus Classic for next show........


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

came up on some OG HOK pearls from a homie that's also a professionaal painter that's helped me out alot with tips and snswering questions when stuff goes wrong as to what I did wrong with paint and clear....












about $200 in dry pearls for FREE.........


now just have to get some more projects done and get o mixing...........


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

ITS COOL HAVING GOOD FREINDS THAT LIKE TO SHARE WITH US AND ARE HOBBY ! THATS A REAL NICE HOOK UP !


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 21 2009, 11:07 AM~15737458
> *ITS  COOL  HAVING  GOOD  FREINDS  THAT  LIKE TO  SHARE  WITH  US  AND  ARE  HOBBY !  THATS  A  REAL  NICE    HOOK UP  !
> *



yeah, he's always asking what's on the table and hooks me up with factory colors when i need some..... :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 21 2009, 10:07 AM~15737458
> *ITS  COOL  HAVING  GOOD  FREINDS  THAT  LIKE TO  SHARE  WITH  US  AND  ARE  HOBBY !  THATS  A  REAL  NICE    HOOK UP  !
> *


i know huh 


nice cum up al


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 21 2009, 04:45 PM~15739465
> *i know huh
> nice cum up al
> *




thanks, just adding to the arsennal.............


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

The color combo was sick bro too bad you had to dunk it


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 21 2009, 08:13 PM~15740891
> *The color combo  was sick bro too bad you had to dunk it
> *



yeah, but will redo it the same colors, just gonna change up a couple things.....


that's what I get for trying to hurry up a paint job to try and make a show with it.... :uh: 


same thing happened with the Vette i tried to quick build for a show, wasn't happy with the way some things turned out on it , but repainted and gonnafinish BMF on it soon..........


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Man that sucked I hate when that happens when I rush good luck on the respray homie


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

congrats on ur awards al


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 24 2009, 12:00 AM~15763446
> *congrats on ur awards al
> *



thanks, cool you and your pops came down, it's one of the better shows around. cool to hang out with everyone again, see you at the next show soon....


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 24 2009, 12:00 AM~15763446
> *congrats on ur awards al
> *


x2


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

thx Dueces and MC562


I'll post some pics tomarrow, have some things going on tonight..........


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

damn been awhile since updated anything up in here..........

looking through all the "To Finish" projects, pulled the LowRod 64 back out....










got the Bare Metal done.........


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

:0 Looks good bro


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

x2.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good al cant wait to see it all finished up


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 30 2010, 09:01 PM~16463997
> *
> *



what up stranger....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 30 2010, 04:45 PM~16462344
> *lookin good al cant wait to see it all finished up
> *



rookiefromcali Posted Today, 04:13 PM 
x2. 


FrameDragger Posted Today, 03:32 PM 
Looks good bro 

thanks, I can't wait either, started off as a simple build for the buildoff and...... u know what happens...


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> some pics from the Goodguys Rod and Custum show in Costa Mesa yesterday.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

64 looks tight big AL!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> > some pics from the Goodguys Rod and Custum show in Costa Mesa yesterday.......
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 30 2010, 10:04 PM~16464528
> *64 looks tight big AL!
> *



thanks Mark, had to get away from the 51 custom for awhile, made a bunch of changes to it and was tired of working so much on it, had to try and get something put together........


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

thanks, we'll almost be rollin with the top down


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

finished pics of the 2006 Camaro......found my lost memory card!!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

^^^^Sick paint work as always bro, i still got alot to learn


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 30 2010, 10:41 PM~16464835
> *finished pics of the 2006 Camaro......found my lost memory card!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: nice job


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 30 2010, 10:43 PM~16464843
> *^^^^Sick paint work as always bro, i still got alot to learn
> *



just keep using the gun and practicing, why u think I have so many box stock builds. Shoot a body and try new things slowly, too many changes to how u paint or mix will only get u frustrated.
Ur skills getting better, that's why I haven't finished that many builds in the last year, been shooting cars for other guys. Sometimes pain in the ass, but more practice with different things.... :happysad:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 30 2010, 10:11 PM~16465106
> *just keep using the gun and practicing, why u think I have so many box stock builds. Shoot a body and try new things slowly, too many changes to how u paint or mix will only get u frustrated.
> Ur skills getting better, that's why I haven't finished that many builds in the last year, been shooting cars for other guys. Sometimes pain in the ass, but more practice with different things.... :happysad:
> *


thanks bro I hear ya, and now that i got the tools i can start practicing more and more :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 30 2010, 11:14 PM~16465133
> *thanks bro I hear ya, and now that i got the tools i can start practicing more and more  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

a few more things done for the 64 Impala











modified rotors and brakes.....


a peek at the trunk


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

:0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

64 LOOKING GOOD RAIDER!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 31 2010, 02:20 AM~16465190
> *a few more things done for the 64 Impala
> 
> 
> ...







WoW :wow:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice camaro man.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 31 2010, 01:42 PM~16468912
> *Nice camaro man.
> *


thanks, took 1st place at the National Roadster Show in Pomona this weekend..in Curbside....

The 56 Nomad took 1st place in the Street Machine catagory.....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

The 64 looks good Al


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 2 2010, 11:48 PM~16496514
> *The 64 looks good Al
> *


thanks James......

:happysad:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 2 2010, 10:39 PM~16496428
> *thanks, took 1st place at the National Roadster Show in Pomona this weekend..in Curbside....
> 
> The 56 Nomad took 1st place in the Street Machine catagory.....
> ...


GOOD JOB AND CONGRATS ON THE AWARD .......


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Sick ass looking 64. Props dogg.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

64 looks good so far Al. Congrats on the wins too.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 30 2010, 10:20 PM~16465190
> *a few more things done for the 64 Impala
> 
> 
> ...


64 is lookn good al


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 2 2010, 10:39 PM~16496428
> *thanks, took 1st place at the National Roadster Show in Pomona this weekend..in Curbside....
> 
> The 56 Nomad took 1st place in the Street Machine catagory.....
> ...


Congrats again bro, and il soon have something for that nomad :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Feb 3 2010, 05:13 PM~16502629
> *Congrats again bro, and il soon have something for that nomad  :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: :buttkick: 

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya brotha ..lookin sick ass hell bro... :cheesy:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 3 2010, 10:47 PM~16507709
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :buttkick:
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: 

:biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks guys, just need a couple things for the motor, just haven't made it out to Pegasus, maybe head out there in the morning.... :nicoderm: 

might be my next street machine entry for Cactus or NNL if I make it out..


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

engine before paint.....











:wave: :wave:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 17 2010, 10:53 PM~16648457
> *engine before paint.....
> 
> 
> ...


thats gonna look sweet al  :wow:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 17 2010, 11:53 PM~16648457
> *engine before paint.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 17 2010, 10:53 PM~16648457
> *engine before paint.....
> 
> 
> ...


Dam bro wats that out of??


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Feb 18 2010, 03:29 PM~16653304
> *Dam bro wats that out of??
> *


x2 thats a good lookin motor


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn nice work homie


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Feb 18 2010, 03:29 PM~16653304
> *Dam bro wats that out of??
> *



Vette


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Ah ok i thought it looked familar :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wow: Dam... Some STRAIGHT UP CLEAN ASS builds Raider!!! :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 18 2010, 12:53 AM~16648457
> *engine before paint.....
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks for the compliments guys, finishing up motor. Post up pics later tonight...........


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 19 2010, 08:29 PM~16667059
> *thanks for the compliments guys, finishing up motor. Post up pics later tonight...........
> *


 hno: hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Feb 19 2010, 08:35 PM~16667125
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :wow: :wow:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking good as always....what is that vet motor going in? The 64?


----------



## $woop (Feb 20, 2010)

damn , was hoping to see some Raider themes. 

you got any?


----------



## Car_Cars77 (Feb 19, 2010)

Really amazing.


Jaguar SuperCharger


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 19 2010, 10:57 PM~16667924
> *Looking good as always....what is that vet motor going in? The 64?
> *



yeah Mike, the LS6 is going in the 64.....

waiting to see how many LS6 engine swaps pop up now....


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

update on 64......



engine done and in ...........  



made some parts box headers fit motor and engine bay.........


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Clean bro


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow...beautiful as always...


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Feb 21 2010, 10:50 AM~16677742
> *:wave:
> *



wassup :wave: what u been up too


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thats tooo sick!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

couple pics from the NationalRoadster Show..........










































i don't remember who won the Junior class......




























don't think Roger gonna fit in the stroller............


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 21 2010, 11:16 AM~16677936
> *update on  64......
> engine done and in ...........
> made some parts box headers fit motor and engine bay.........
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

interior done...flocking,foil, photoetch brake and gas pedal assembly, custum center console


























just have a couple spots to polish out on the clear and finish headliner, trunk.......


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

It's coming out clean Al


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 22 2010, 08:33 PM~16693675
> *interior done...flocking,foil, photoech brack and gas pedal assembly, custum center console
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT WORK AS ALWAYS HOMIE


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks for the looks homies.... more to come


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good i like the console


----------



## IllTemperedRidez (Feb 23, 2010)

sweet build man i wish i had those talents


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I can't believe you got Biggs in his Halloween costume on the screen in the center console..... 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

NICE RIDE BRO...>!!!!!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 24 2010, 06:22 PM~16715545
> *I can't believe you got Biggs in his Halloween costume on the screen in the center console.....
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X2. I just noticed that. That's funny as hell!!! Nice work Al.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

you know how we do it


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 22 2010, 04:18 PM~16690742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That 63 was by far the Best Junior build of the show..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 24 2010, 11:17 PM~16718834
> *That 63 was by far the Best Junior build of the show..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



i think the Explorer won :0


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

congrats to all the MCBA members that made it out to Modelfest in Ventura on Sunday. MCBA cleaned house with 26 awards total.

I took 2 firsts and a second. See everyone in Riverside in three weeks...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Kool pics that's 64 is pretty clean bro


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for looking. .........

Thanks Rafa, hope to make the Arizona show this year and kick it with the Arizona builders.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

got this back out to get some body work done, stripped the body in the pond and started the bodywork...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work in here Al.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 3 2010, 05:58 PM~16787543
> *Thanks for looking.  .........
> 
> Thanks Rafa, hope to make the Arizona show this year and kick it with the Arizona builders.
> *


Hell ya that would be sick


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 7 2010, 01:05 PM~16819635
> *got this back out to get some body work done, stripped the body in the pond and started the bodywork...
> 
> 
> ...



Ooo, I like that homie ! What kit is that body from?

keep us posted !


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 7 2010, 12:37 PM~16820136
> *Ooo, I like that homie ! What kit is that body from?
> 
> keep us posted !
> *


the four door is a resin R&R body


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

off to do some painting before work, will post some pics tonight


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 7 2010, 10:05 AM~16819635
> *got this back out to get some body work done, stripped the body in the pond and started the bodywork...
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD AL , YOU KNOW I LOVE THIS ONE :biggrin: .....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 12 2010, 09:50 AM~16869808
> *LOOKS GOOD AL , YOU KNOW I LOVE THIS ONE  :biggrin:  .....
> *



yeah, i know Mike. Just gonna finish up a 39 before I open up one of the other bodies. Got some accessories to pour resin soon for the bombs.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 7 2010, 02:05 PM~16819635
> *got this back out to get some body work done, stripped the body in the pond and started the bodywork...
> 
> 
> ...


this is going to be sweet


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 22 2010, 08:33 PM~16693675
> *interior done...flocking,foil, photoech brack and gas pedal assembly, custum center console
> 
> 
> ...


looks awsome and great detail!! jus one ?------ how u gonna shift it into gear? u put a tv in over the old shifter and there is no shifter on the column?! :biggrin:


----------



## GABE58 (Jan 19, 2010)

where do u get your spokes 4 the model cars cuz i cant find em??


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABE58_@Mar 15 2010, 08:47 AM~16894684
> *where do u get your spokes 4 the model cars cuz i cant find em??
> *


Pegasus wire wheels...

try scale dreams..... www.scaledreams.com


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 7 2010, 11:05 AM~16819635
> *got this back out to get some body work done, stripped the body in the pond and started the bodywork...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice cant wait to see it finished!!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 23 2010, 05:33 AM~16693675
> *interior done...flocking,foil, photoech brack and gas pedal assembly, custum center console
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool!!

And that picture in the center console made me lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

couple more 39's on the to do list, this one will be fully opened and accessoirzed....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 15 2010, 09:49 AM~16895176
> *Very cool!!
> 
> And that picture in the center console made me lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



inside Joke with some of the guys with that pic.........


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 15 2010, 11:48 AM~16896244
> *couple more 39's on the to do list, this one will be fully opened and accessoirzed....
> 
> 
> ...


NIce lineup bro


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 15 2010, 06:55 PM~16899854
> *NIce lineup bro
> *



when you gonna do your lowrider Wes?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

those are badass i always loved that body style 39


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 15 2010, 06:57 PM~16899880
> *when you gonna do your lowrider Wes?
> *


NOt sure yet bro, maybe it will b on the bench nxt, long with the roadrunner :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

You're gonna make the Roadrunner a 
lowrider?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 16 2010, 06:11 AM~16904381
> *You're gonna make the Roadrunner a
> lowrider?
> *


Hell no lol. I ment il maybe do a lowrider and the roadrunner...Two different projects lol  

Pro street/ street machine for the roadrunner


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 16 2010, 12:59 PM~16907283
> *Hell no lol. I ment il maybe do a lowrider and the roadrunner...Two different projects lol
> 
> Pro street/ street machine for the roadrunner
> *



Just fukn with you. As long as you don't paint I red.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 16 2010, 05:17 PM~16909629
> *Just fukn with you. As long as you don't paint I red.
> *


No intentions of copying


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Gonna try and make it out to the show early on Saturday and get some breakfast if you wanna meet up, Wes.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 17 2010, 07:35 PM~16921380
> *Gonna try and make it out to the show early on Saturday and get some breakfast if you wanna meet up, Wes.
> *


Sounds cool, Mikes rolling out wit me so we'l try and make it early


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 17 2010, 07:35 PM~16921380
> *Gonna try and make it out to the show early on Saturday and get some breakfast if you wanna meet up, Wes.
> *


what time you guys thinking of meeting out there?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

thinking of meeting by 8:00. still have to find a place to eat some b-fast. There has to be an Ihop or some place open....

what time u coming up Chris? u who's rolling up with you?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 17 2010, 10:54 PM~16923916
> *:wave:  :nicoderm:
> *



wassup Cledus.....what u up to? U gonna make it?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 17 2010, 10:58 PM~16923954
> *wassup Cledus.....what u up to? U gonna make it?
> *


Oh yeah. I'll b there. U get my PM. Maybe i can bust out a VW... :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 17 2010, 11:00 PM~16923971
> *Oh yeah. I'll b there. U get my PM. Maybe i can bust out a VW... :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *



yeah, sent PM


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Well probly be there by 8. MAYBE :biggrin: I'm still not sure who is all going yet tho


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 17 2010, 11:00 PM~16923971
> *Oh yeah. I'll b there. U get my PM. Maybe i can bust out a VW... :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Gotta c this lol :biggrin: :0 :wow:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 17 2010, 11:17 PM~16924125
> *Gotta c this lol  :biggrin:  :0  :wow:
> *


Damn, Marcus might finish up a year old build........... :0


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

a little something on the 64......


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 17 2010, 11:55 PM~16924407
> *a little something on the 64......
> 
> 
> ...


Decided to paint the bumper after all huh lol :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

64 is looking beautiful....can't wait to see this one done...


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks guys. 

Yeah Wes, was easier just to paint it.... I like how it looks with the bumpers painted.....

post up pics tomarrow night.......


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 18 2010, 09:57 PM~16933275
> *thanks guys.
> 
> Yeah Wes, was easier just to paint it.... I like how it looks with the bumpers painted.....
> ...


Cant wait :biggrin: , I think painted bumpers look good on low rods and pro touring cars


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Mar 17 2010, 11:11 PM~16924075
> *Well probly be there by 8. MAYBE  :biggrin:  I'm still not sure who is all going yet tho
> *



Hit me up if you're gonna be there around 8.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

IM FEELING THE PAINTED BUMPERS ON THAT 64 BROTHER... :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 19 2010, 06:43 AM~16935301
> *Hit me up if you're gonna be there around 8.
> *


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Denny's in Corona around 8 am everyone

Cleteus rolling out with me.......


----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

64 LowRod done...........


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

OMG ! That '64 is SICK !


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That is badass homie


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

WOW AL, that's a show stopper for sure. Great job. Sorry I couldn't make it today. I really wanted to go, but my wife is getting really close to delivering and needs my help here.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 20 2010, 08:32 AM~16944000
> *64 LowRod done...........
> 
> 
> ...





this ride is soooo clean! nice work on this one for sure


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN BIG HOMIE THAT SHIT CAME OUT CLEAN!!!! NICE WORK BRO!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Mar 20 2010, 10:14 PM~16948440
> *DAMN BIG HOMIE THAT SHIT CAME OUT CLEAN!!!! NICE WORK BRO!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks for looking guys. I'm happy how it turned out.........


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

I SAW IT IN PERSON AT THE SHOW , ITS REALLY SHARP AL , GOOD CLEAN WORK ...


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 21 2010, 05:53 PM~16954963
> *I SAW IT IN PERSON AT THE SHOW , ITS REALLY SHARP AL , GOOD CLEAN WORK ...
> *



thanks Mike. Your Malibu is clean too


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

thats one preatty ass 64!!! nice bro, very nice !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Mar 21 2010, 06:10 PM~16955114
> *:wave:
> *




whats's up stranger. U ever gonna make it out to a show again?
:0


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 21 2010, 06:22 PM~16955187
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thanks Gary, just trying to keep up with your work.........  

nice seeing your 58 wagon back out again :wow:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

had a good time at the show yesterday with all the MCBA family. And as usual lunch was an adventure, thank god we had a cool waitress at Islands Restaurant..

good to meet some of the Down2Scale club that I hadn't met before and seeing some of the old builds that were out before i was building....

picked up a couple of kits..............


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

hit up the Model Swap meet in Buena Park this morning.....picked up a couple things...


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

:0 Dam bro, nice score on those. I c a couple mopars coming lol. How much u get that accord for???


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 21 2010, 07:31 PM~16955734
> *:0 Dam bro, nice score on those. I c a couple mopars coming lol. How much u get that accord for???
> *


thanks Wes. Picked up all the kits for $45...
:biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Dam thats a deal, I been looking for one of those accords for awhile, missed out on one at pegasus awhile bak


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 21 2010, 06:35 PM~16955765
> *thanks Wes. Picked up all the kits for $45...
> :biggrin:
> *


whens the next one? swap meet?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Mar 21 2010, 07:41 PM~16955804
> *whens the next one?  swap meet?
> *



i have to look it up, but I think not for at least 3 or 4 months


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 21 2010, 11:49 PM~16958121
> *i have to look it up, but I think not for at least 3 or 4 months
> *


may i think.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 21 2010, 07:06 PM~16955570
> *had a good time at the show yesterday with all the MCBA family. And as usual lunch was an adventure, thank god we had a cool waitress at Islands Restaurant..
> 
> good to meet some of the Down2Scale club that I hadn't met before and seeing some of the old builds that were out before i was building....
> ...


thanks for the hookup on the kits Marky Mark aka Lowridermodels......


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 21 2010, 10:50 PM~16958143
> *may i think.
> *



u can do whatever u want, just don't hurt yourself.......


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 21 2010, 09:50 PM~16958143
> *may, i think.
> *


thats better :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

putting in some time this weekend at the table....

Wes has been bugging me to do a truck to beat his 64......

doing a custum 36 Ford trokita lowlow


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

WHAT DO YOU WANT FOR THAT 1966 FORD THUNDERBIRD BRO... ?????


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Mar 27 2010, 07:15 PM~17019464
> *WHAT DO YOU WANT FOR THAT 1966 FORD THUNDERBIRD BRO... ?????
> *



not for sale, already have primer on it.....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 27 2010, 06:12 PM~17019447
> *putting in some time this weekend at the table....
> 
> Wes has been bugging me to do a truck to beat his 64......
> ...


Sick, Cant wait to see more on this one


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 27 2010, 07:12 PM~17019447
> *putting in some time this weekend at the table....
> 
> Wes has been bugging me to do a truck to beat his 64......
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:, cant wait to c this one


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 20 2010, 02:32 PM~16944000
> *64 LowRod done...........
> 
> 
> ...


Came out real good bro!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Man AL, the 64 is impressive....take a pix of Rogers and post it for him, I want to see how his came out... Heck, take a pix of them together.

On the new 37 kit, it comes with the 36 grill huh? Does it come with Artiliries also? I'm gonna have to get one of them.. I have 2 of the old ones.

Anyway, we need to set up a build day maybe here SOON, I got the little one due to be here in 4 weeks or so....But after the baby is here, I will be extinct for a while, but gonna try to get 5-6 really strong builds and hit the show season hard....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 28 2010, 05:32 PM~17026222
> *Man AL, the 64 is impressive....take a pix of Rogers and post it for him, I want to see how his came out...  Heck, take a pix of them together.
> 
> On the new 37 kit, it comes with the 36 grill huh?  Does it come with Artiliries also?  I'm gonna have to get one of them..  I have 2 of the old ones.
> ...



thanks Mike. The new 37 truck kits comes with the artiliries and the 36 grill, that's why mine is gonna be a 36 custom. Only thing that's bad about the kit is it's the same as every old Ford truck kit and the bed floor is molded to the body, but not for long.....  
Yeah we gotta get together soon at your place and do some building and get you set up with your airbrush..


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 21 2010, 07:11 PM~16955613
> *hit up the Model Swap meet in Buena Park this morning.....picked up a couple things...
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 i have been lookin for that accord


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 28 2010, 04:41 AM~17021933
> *Came out real good bro!   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks, had the paint and thought it would look good on a street rod.


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

progress or what :dunno: . :wave: ....


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

been working alot this week, I'll post up later when I get to the bench...


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

working on alittle project........


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

what's up AL....long time no see....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 24 2010, 08:12 AM~17288082
> *what's up AL....long time no see....
> *


just been busy at work, back to working 13 hour days.

how's everything at home, only a couple weeks left, you get the baby room ready


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Eveything is ready. My wife is actually in early labor already....she's like 3-4 cen. now.....any time....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 24 2010, 08:19 AM~17288124
> *Eveything is ready.  My wife is actually in early labor already....she's like 3-4 cen. now.....any time....
> *


hope everything turns out good, keep me posted.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I will...


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Got mine



















This one for sale. All opened up and hinged. Complete kit, new. Make offer


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

dude :wow: where can i get a case of them bitches?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 1 2010, 06:43 AM~17358268
> *dude :wow:  where can i get a case of them bitches?
> *



MCBA Gotta know the right people.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 1 2010, 10:50 AM~17358535
> *MCBA  Gotta know the right people.
> *





thanks for the help


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 1 2010, 08:50 AM~17358535
> *MCBA  Gotta know the right people.
> *


----------



## Hakan (Apr 29, 2010)

Really superb.Congrats. :wow:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 1 2010, 08:49 AM~17358878
> *thanks for the help
> *



U can pick up a case from here. Damn good price. 

http://stores.ebay.com/COLLECTORSCHOICETOYS-HOBBIESINC


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hakan_@May 1 2010, 09:07 AM~17358984
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. U have some clean rides going on too.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

GOT ME A 66 YESTURDAY AND PAYED $19.99 FOR IT!!!! I ALMOST FAINTED WHEN I SEEN THE PRICE! MODELS HAVE SKYROCKETED!! SOME OF THE REVELL KITS ARE UP TO $23.99 NOW!! DAMN I GUESS THE PRICE OF PLASTIC PELLETS TO MAKE THESE HAS GONE UP!! GOOD SCORE ON THAT CASE RAIDER!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 1 2010, 10:29 AM~17359429
> *GOT ME A 66 YESTURDAY AND PAYED $19.99 FOR IT!!!! I ALMOST FAINTED WHEN I SEEN THE PRICE! MODELS HAVE SKYROCKETED!! SOME OF THE REVELL KITS ARE UP TO $23.99 NOW!! DAMN I GUESS THE PRICE OF PLASTIC PELLETS TO MAKE THESE HAS GONE UP!! GOOD SCORE ON THAT CASE RAIDER!
> *



I know the price keeps going up for plastic. That's why I pick up what I can now while I still can.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 1 2010, 06:10 AM~17358174
> *Got mine
> 
> 
> ...


Dam u lol. im gonna b getting lik 2 o 3. cant afford a case


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@May 1 2010, 11:53 AM~17359827
> *Dam u lol. im gonna b getting lik 2 o 3. cant afford a case
> *



Got one all opened up for u. Roger was bored last night


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 1 2010, 05:10 AM~17358174
> *Got mine
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Al, ill give you $40.00 for the hinged body .


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@May 1 2010, 04:02 PM~17360959
> *Hey Al, ill give you $40.00 for the hinged body .
> *



it's a complete kit


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

66 impala hit sold at the show this weekend. Will have another up for sale if anyone wants it. Same. Opened up and hinged.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 1 2010, 05:10 AM~17358174
> *Got mine
> 
> 
> ...



how much that case of 66's cost you bro?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 3 2010, 06:31 PM~17378468
> *how much that case of 66's cost you bro?
> *


about $180


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

will the next one be jamed as well


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@May 4 2010, 03:33 PM~17389621
> *will the next one be jamed as well
> *


just hinged. If You want it jambed too,it'll be extra.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Chris619 just sent me this off the ScaleModel Magazine page. 










thought it was cool. 
Thanks Chris


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 5 2010, 06:05 PM~17403079
> *Chris619 just sent me this off the ScaleModel Magazine page.
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats bro, Alyssa (C Man's daughter) made it on the web site too


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

It's all good bro. I thought it looked sick


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 5 2010, 07:21 PM~17403760
> *It's all good bro. I thought it looked sick
> *


thanks Wes and Chris. 
Saw Alisa's build too. Good looking out guys. 
See u guys at the meeting Friday night.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 6 2010, 06:25 AM~17407581
> *thanks Wes and Chris.
> Saw Alisa's build too. Good looking out guys.
> See u guys at the meeting Friday night.
> *


What meeting????


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 6 2010, 10:46 AM~17409435
> *What meeting????
> *



Damn. Now the white guy knows about the meeting. 




J/k Mike.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 5 2010, 06:05 PM~17403079
> *Chris619 just sent me this off the ScaleModel Magazine page.
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Congrats Al...


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 6 2010, 04:35 PM~17412137
> *Damn. Now the white guy knows about the meeting.
> J/k Mike.
> *


I didn't know either. & why on Friday?


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 5 2010, 06:05 PM~17403079
> *Chris619 just sent me this off the ScaleModel Magazine page.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: IT WAS FUN KICKING IT WITH YOU AT SHOW STILL GOT THAT 20 LOL


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 6 2010, 08:08 PM~17414118
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: IT WAS FUN KICKING IT WITH YOU AT SHOW STILL GOT THAT 20 LOL
> *


nah, got change from the hot dog man........


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

passin buy..R.P..


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 11 2010, 12:36 PM~17455174
> *passin buy..R.P..
> *


wassup. U don't even make a complete stop and say hi. 















Jk

think that's the shortest post i have seen u post up. Lol


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

COGRATS AL


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 13 2010, 08:44 AM~17476469
> *COGRATS AL
> *


thanks Frank







Wassup Jesse


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Any new updates.....?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Cool pics dogg! :cheesy:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

got the Nomad back out after stripping paint...



added some window trim and molded in hood and shaved some mouldings

















first coat of primer, some rough spots to sand down


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good al


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice Al.....


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

NICE START HOMIE!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc290/r...ad/DSC00056.jpg[/img]
looking good,diggin the hood !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for looking guys. Just needed to put aside the other builds for abit and paint something.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 26 2010, 08:11 AM~17608313
> *got the Nomad back out after stripping paint...
> added some window trim and molded in hood and shaved some mouldings
> 
> ...


Real clean work, looks great!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks, gonna try and get some more done this weekend. Have to work on Sat


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 12 2010, 05:21 PM~17469495
> *wassup.  U don't even make a complete stop and say hi.
> Jk
> 
> ...


yep I would have to say, its probably up there on Markie's top ten shortest (ninja)
post.. It' hard to be on someone's thread that i have respect admiration for?
and not say something  even when it sounds repetitive! I have to salute dogg! 
I got to recognize the strips sir! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
and before I go??/? I feel the need to tell you that i only burnt some toast in the oven this morning, along with two egg's that I nuked in a cool whip container sprayed with fake pam!    Much love R.P.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 30 2010, 11:58 PM~17651384
> *yep I would have to say, its probably up there on Markie's top ten shortest (ninja)
> post..  It' hard to be on someone's thread that i have respect admiration for?
> and not say something     even when it sounds repetitive! I have to salute dogg!
> ...



burnt toast is ok, just put some grape jelly on it


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Doing some work at the chop shop tonight.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jun 1 2010, 01:09 AM~17661562
> *burnt toast is ok,  just put some grape jelly on it
> 
> *


yea yea. this is true... love the panels man.. really like the sun viser and the air conditioner, ala side window!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jun 1 2010, 03:48 AM~17661701
> *Doing some work at the chop shop tonight.
> 
> 
> ...


Those look great ! Who makes those resin castings?


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 1 2010, 08:33 AM~17662053
> *Those look great ! Who makes those resin castings?
> *



X2 Like to see one in Silver and Black


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 1 2010, 05:33 AM~17662053
> *Those look great ! Who makes those resin castings?
> *


We made them here last night.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 1 2010, 08:44 PM~17667963
> *We made them here last night.
> 
> 
> ...



Nice job!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jun 1 2010, 05:58 PM~17668095
> *Nice job!
> *


Thanks


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 1 2010, 07:44 PM~17667963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those look great! Beautiful castings fellas !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 1 2010, 04:44 PM~17667963
> *We made them here last night.
> 
> 
> ...



how much homie? :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

NICE WORK BIGGS! HOPE TO SEE THEM FRIDAY NIGHT!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 1 2010, 08:53 PM~17669296
> *NICE WORK BIGGS! HOPE TO SEE THEM FRIDAY NIGHT!! :biggrin:
> *



:0 i wants one :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Almost ready for sale. I still have some things to figure out.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Castings are out of the original 50 suburban mold from back in the day. Roger Chavez did the master for the original mold so we're just making sure everythings ok before they are sold


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

will they come with all the goodies


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jun 1 2010, 07:56 PM~17670018
> *Castings are out of the original 50 suburban mold from back in the day. Roger Chavez did the master for the original mold so we're just making sure everythings ok before they are sold
> *




so how much we talking about? :happysad:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jun 1 2010, 09:25 PM~17670293
> *so how much we talking about?  :happysad:
> *


haven't set a price yet. 

Waiting to see what Biggs is gonna do about people copying and selling his castings before I sell mine. 

The Twinn castings are Biggs masters so have to wait and see.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Damn it's been awhile. But getting back to building. All the bullshit almost overwith. As soon as everything unpacked I'll post up some new pics


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Good to see you back online bro! 


Any word on how much you're gonna sell the Burbs for? :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Oct 2 2010, 08:30 AM~18717042
> *Good to see you back online bro!
> Any word on how much you're gonna sell the Burbs for? :biggrin:
> *


X2- good to see you back !!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 2 2010, 04:13 AM~18716916
> *Damn it's been awhile. But getting back to building. All the bullshit almost overwith. As soon as everything unpacked I'll post up some new pics
> *


SUPP AL GOOD SEE U BACK AT THE BENCH BRO


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Oct 2 2010, 06:30 AM~18717042
> *Good to see you back online bro!
> Any word on how much you're gonna sell the Burbs for? :biggrin:
> *


x2 homies :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Good to see you back AL....can't wait to see what you bust out next..


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 7 2010, 09:32 PM~18764343
> *Good to see you back AL....can't wait to see what you bust out next..
> *


yeah x100


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks guys for the good words. Been going through some big changes in my life and been trying to get something done. Didn't feel much like building for awhile there, but some things have changed and got that old feeling back. Been trying to catch up on some projects that I had started for a few people and after thats out of the way I can get some things done.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

alittle someting working on


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Frank. See you at cactus


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 25 2010, 07:51 AM~18900704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S NICE


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Oct 26 2010, 02:47 PM~18914283
> *THAT'S NICE
> *


thanks, getting some work done when i can


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 3 2010, 06:51 AM~18973694
> *thanks, getting some work done when i can
> *


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Had a blast yesterday at the Desert Classic show in Lancaster hanging out with Michael, Wes and Roger. To those that didn't make it. It was a good show. MCBA cleaned up in the military section thanks to Michael and we cleaned up on the automotive side. 

A few of my awards

























And took first place lowrider, best automotive and Best of Show with the 39 Ford Tudor


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 7 2010, 11:59 AM~19007483
> *Had a blast yesterday at the Desert Classic show in Lancaster hanging out with Michael, Wes and Roger. To those that didn't make it. It was a good show. MCBA cleaned up in the military section thanks to Michael and we cleaned up on the automotive side.
> 
> A few of my awards
> ...


congrats bro clean sweep there :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Nov 7 2010, 01:41 PM~19008566
> *congrats bro clean sweep there :biggrin:
> *


thanks, when are you guys coming down for a show?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 7 2010, 05:59 PM~19009828
> *thanks, when are you guys coming down for a show?
> *



man a few of us are broke asses right now maybe next year after holidays you know how it is steve was talking bout going down next year :x: :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

congrats on the wins al :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WOW CONGRATS PRIDE!!! DAMN NOW THOSE ARE SOME FUCKIN TROPHIES!!!! NO BS RIBBONS!! NICE! :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 7 2010, 10:43 PM~19013230
> *congrats on the wins al :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Pancho. You coming down for the Cactus Classic in a few weeks?

And yeah. No cheesy ribbons at this show. The awards were very nice plaques.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 7 2010, 10:59 AM~19007483
> *Had a blast yesterday at the Desert Classic show in Lancaster hanging out with Michael, Wes and Roger. To those that didn't make it. It was a good show. MCBA cleaned up in the military section thanks to Michael and we cleaned up on the automotive side.
> 
> A few of my awards
> ...


Hey was there a thread for this lancaster show? I thought the next so.cal show was in 
2011 somewhere in Riverside?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 9 2010, 02:16 PM~19026626
> *Hey was there a thread for this lancaster show? I thought the next so.cal show was in
> 2011 somewhere in Riverside?
> *


Don't know if there was a thread for the show. It's held every year. 
The next socal show is in Victorville on Nov 21. Cactus Classic. There should be a thread for it.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Headed up to Big Bear for the new year with my girlfriend and family. 
Damn it's cold. 5 degrees outside right now.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Dec 31 2010, 07:18 AM~19465535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I hate cold weather !

Have a safe and fun trip bro !


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

ScaleAuto magazine February 2011









There are a some MCBA members in the mag too. Post later in MCBA outings post


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 17 2011, 11:14 AM~19619873
> *ScaleAuto magazine February 2011
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 17 2011, 11:40 AM~19620073
> *:thumbsup:
> *



Where you been? Show some of your work.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 17 2011, 08:11 PM~19624439
> *Where you been? Show some of your work.
> *


JUS BEEN HERE WORKING. I HAVNT BEEN BUILDIN ANYTHING BUT SHOULD BE SOON!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Working on a couple overdue projects.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 19 2011, 12:51 AM~19635975
> *Working on a couple overdue projects.
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!! i like that green color.. :cheesy: hell i like that blue one too!!! 2 of my fav...colors :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 18 2011, 10:54 PM~19636006
> *nice!!! i like that green color.. :cheesy: hell i like that blue one too!!! 2 of my fav...colors :biggrin:
> *


Thanks. One of them is mine and one I'm painting for one of the homies. 

One down and five more to get out the door so I can work on my stuff.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE! ILL TRYN CATCH UP SOON!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Picked up a 1st place in box stock at the Grand National Roadster show on Sunday


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 4 2011, 10:13 AM~19785965
> *Picked up a 1st place in box stock at the Grand National Roadster show on Sunday
> 
> 
> ...


great job congrats .. :cheesy:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 4 2011, 08:30 AM~19786058
> *great job congrats .. :cheesy:
> *



Thanks. Have another box stock in the works for this year. Fun building a box stock when you have builders block, to keep you from getting burned out b


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 4 2011, 08:13 AM~~
> *Picked up a 1st place in box stock at the Grand National Roadster show on Sunday
> 
> 
> ...


congrats homie


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Feb 6 2011, 03:13 PM~19801906
> *congrats homie
> *


X2 !


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Picked this kit up last month. 32 Ford Phantom. 
Have a few suspension and body mods in store for it.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Pretty nice start Al. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 18 2011, 03:06 PM~20123322
> *Pretty nice start Al. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks. Started off in 4x4 ride height. Had to body drop it over the frame first.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 18 2011, 03:11 PM~20123356
> *Thanks. Started off in 4x4 ride height. Had to body drop it over the frame first.
> *


I see. Im still unpacking from the move but the model room should be done soon. Can't wait to get back into things. Im itchin'!!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Kool. Get back to building and get a shot for that itch!!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 18 2011, 04:53 PM~20123911
> *Kool. Get back to building and get a shot for that itch!!!
> *


 :biggrin: lol


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Another one in the paint booth. Big Body Caddy. 
Laid the silver base. Now to lay out some tape for the first patterns.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

whats up bro i need a big body hook me up












> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 18 2011, 05:45 PM~20124231
> *Another one in the paint booth. Big Body Caddy.
> Laid the silver base. Now to lay out some tape for the first patterns.
> 
> ...


----------



## soloist (Feb 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 18 2011, 05:45 PM~20124231
> *Another one in the paint booth. Big Body Caddy.
> Laid the silver base. Now to lay out some tape for the first patterns.
> 
> ...



LOOKING FRESH WITH THAT CADDY...CANT WAIT TO SEE UPDATES..WOOOO HOOO LOOKS CLEAN BIG HOMIE!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Doing a quick build to get back into the game. Have too many projects. Need to knock something out. 
70 Wildcat
Silver base with HOK sunrise


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good al


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 21 2011, 08:37 AM~20141513
> *Doing a quick build to get back into the game. Have too many projects. Need to knock something out.
> 70 Wildcat
> Silver base with HOK sunrise
> ...


 :0 That is nice AL


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks. Laying tape on the Buick for the patterns


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Update
Ready for some paterns.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 23 2011, 07:13 AM~20158674
> *Update
> Ready for some paterns.
> 
> ...



thats gonna be REAL nice !


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 23 2011, 05:37 AM~20158718
> *thats gonna be REAL nice !
> *


Thanks guys for looking. Trying to have it done for this weekend.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 23 2011, 05:13 AM~20158674
> *Update
> Ready for some paterns.
> 
> ...



THIS CAR IS LOOKING FANTASTIC!!! :biggrin: 
I WANT IT!! :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks fir the coments. Here's and update pic. 
Some more paint on it.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sweet I am diggin where your goin with the big body too :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks fir the coments. Here's and update pic. 
Some more paint on it. 









[/quote]
very nice homie


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 23 2011, 03:09 PM~20161473
> *Thanks fir the coments. Here's and update pic.
> Some more paint on it.
> 
> ...



Nice foggin' in bro !
Keep us posted and good
luck on your deadline !


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: :wow: builds lookin good Al :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanx for the comments. Was just supposed to be a single color to start with. But I liked the base color and decided to add the patterns. 
Some more progress.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Alittle more work on the big body. Some more base patterns. All of these will be ghost patterns. Under another coat of candy over them.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Update on the big body. 
Final coat of House of Kolor Candy Apple red. All the ghost patterns done. 
Needs light coat of clear, sand and then final patterns.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 keep the pics comin :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## soloist (Feb 26, 2011)

chingada ! that big body is looking firme homie! lets see some more pics!:thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Got some clear on it today. 
Flake and pearls really came out with the clear. 
Sand it down and lay some more pattern on it this week.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

can i have it lol lookin good al :wave: :worship:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Mar 25 2011, 09:04 PM~20182376
> *can i have it lol lookin good al  :wave:  :worship:
> *


Thanks. Lol. Not mine.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

oh ok


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

You can ask the owner after I give it to him.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell yea Al!!! That is bad ass bro!.... Glad to see you got the building bug again... Hope to see more from you....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 25 2011, 11:26 PM~20182016
> *Got some clear on it today.
> Flake and pearls really came out with the clear.
> Sand it down and lay some more pattern on it this week.
> ...




 always some nice work from this camp! do you thing bro, i always enjoy some good eye kandy :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks guys. Yeah. Got the urge to paint and build again. Have a few more in the works. Post pics as I go along.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thats sweet sofar bro. :wow:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 25 2011, 08:26 PM~20182016
> *Got some clear on it today.
> Flake and pearls really came out with the clear.
> Sand it down and lay some more pattern on it this week.
> ...



B E A UTIFUL bro


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Badass caddy brotha


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks. I'll be getting some more paint on the big body this week. Doing some BMF on the Wildcat and some more work in on the 32 Ford.


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Update on the Wildcat


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice work loving the paint


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 27 2011, 10:27 PM~20437005
> *Nice work loving the paint
> *


Thanks. Trying to finish by this weekend


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 27 2011, 10:27 PM~20437005
> *Nice work loving the paint
> *


X2


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Some more work on the Big Body.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

that caddy looks sweet :0


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 27 2011, 10:27 PM~20437005
> *Nice work loving the paint
> *


 x2 always..


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

paintjobs lookin real good al excellent work as always


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks. Getting back in the painting mood.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice work on both them new paint projects !


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

That caddy is looking nice!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 27 2011, 09:33 PM~20437054
> *Some more work on the Big Body.
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT A BETO CADDY, OR TIWNN CADDY?


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 27 2011, 10:33 PM~20437054
> *Some more work on the Big Body.
> 
> 
> ...


shiiiittt that is nice.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

caddy looks deadly!!


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

Man I like it looks clean as hell


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Paint jobs are lookin good Al :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 29 2011, 12:57 PM~20447471
> *Paint jobs are lookin good Al :thumbsup:
> *





x-2 :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for looking. Tried to have more progress on them this week but busy at work and doing a couple projects that have to get out so I can get back to my builds.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 28 2011, 08:33 AM~20437054
> *Some more work on the Big Body.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 
I want a big body now :wow:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 28 2011, 12:33 AM~20437054
> *Some more work on the Big Body.
> 
> 
> ...


  LOVING THE PATTERNS AND FLAKE COMBINATION :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

SICK ASS PAINT RAIDER!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 28 2011, 02:44 PM~20441365
> *IS THAT A BETO CADDY, OR TIWNN CADDY?
> *


I think it was Betos Caddi.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for the comments. 
Now I wanna keep it for myself. Hope it gets built after I'm done with it.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 27 2011, 10:33 PM~20437054
> *Some more work on the Big Body.
> 
> 
> ...


Love that color effect!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 1 2011, 10:44 AM~20459254
> *Love that color effect!!
> *



Thanks.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Clean ass work like always


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 1 2011, 08:26 PM~20462315
> *Clean ass work like always
> *


Just trying to keep up with Masterpieces.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 2 2011, 04:26 AM~20462315
> *Clean ass work like always
> *


x-2


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Some beers last night and did some cutting on a 56. The window post had a bad sink hole at the roof line. So off with the top.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Picked up some yellow paint for a base color for a project.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Headliner done.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Headliner done.
[/quote]
Nice work AL


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 14 2011, 08:40 AM~20551148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Mike.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 15 2011, 07:25 AM~20555947
> *Thanks Mike.
> *


 :angry: what about me? Lol


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 15 2011, 08:05 AM~20556082
> *:angry: what about me? Lol
> *


What about you, stranger!!!


J/k. Thanks too.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Glass cut out to fit and now need to polish them and install.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

All polished up. Ready to install.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Top-notch, clean-ass work up in here as always!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 15 2011, 10:43 AM~20556979
> *All polished up. Ready to install.
> 
> 
> ...



what steps did you use to polish the windows?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 15 2011, 12:23 PM~20557150
> *what steps did you use to polish the windows?
> *


Wet sand with 12000 grit to remove the deep scratch it had from the box and Mothers plastic polish.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Done


























Crappy cell pics. Will post up better pics later.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:wow: Gawd Dayum AL!! :wow: She's purty! Great work bro, and I am gonna have to try your glass tactic.... I have a few that need some small scrathes buffed out.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 16 2011, 04:42 AM~20561087
> *Done
> 
> 
> ...



Good Lord that is beautiful bro ! I love that color !


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 16 2011, 02:42 AM~20561087
> *Done
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE AL....I like this one alot....Do a couple more "Quick Builds"....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 16 2011, 03:39 AM~20561138
> *:wow: Gawd Dayum AL!! :wow: She's purty! Great work bro, and I am gonna have to try your glass tactic.... I have a few that need some small scrathes buffed out.
> *


----------



## soloist (Feb 26, 2011)

nice 70! LETS SEE SOME UPDATES ON THAT BIG BODY CADDY


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by soloist_@May 16 2011, 02:43 PM~20564348
> *nice 70! LETS SEE SOME UPDATES ON THAT BIG BODY CADDY
> *


Soon. Almost done with the BMF.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 16 2011, 01:42 AM~20561087
> *Done
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 looks sweet al love the color on it bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 17 2011, 12:20 PM~20571193
> *:wow:  :0 looks sweet al love the color on it bro :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Frank


----------



## soloist (Feb 26, 2011)

no updates on that big body yet?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 16 2011, 04:42 AM~20561087
> *Done
> 
> 
> ...


Very clean Raider very clean !


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 17 2011, 08:10 PM~20574396
> *Very  clean  Raider  very  clean !
> *


Thanks David.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 sik bro, nice work


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 18 2011, 08:12 AM~20577363
> *:0  sik bro, nice work
> *


Thanks. Was supposed to be a quick build that turned into a two month build.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 16 2011, 12:42 PM~20561087
> *Done
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: nice clean build Al :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 19 2011, 07:29 AM~20584552
> *:wow: nice clean build Al :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

wind died down enough today to get some pics in the sun


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

New project










Primered and wet sanded. Ready for paint.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Silver base


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

Looks good Pride!! :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 25 2011, 09:14 PM~20629157
> *Looks good Pride!! :biggrin:
> *


x2 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Going with this interior color. Gonna two tone the seat inserts.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 21 2011, 04:43 PM~20600583
> *wind died down enough today to get some pics in the sun
> 
> 
> ...


Al, this is one of my favs that you have build. Colors, stance, wheels, just extremely clean. Really like this one a lot, I keep coming back to get more of it.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 26 2011, 07:26 AM~20632138
> *Al, this is one of my favs that you have build.  Colors, stance, wheels, just extremely clean.  Really like this one a lot, I keep coming back to get more of it.
> *


thanks Mike


----------



## soloist (Feb 26, 2011)

any updates on the big body lac?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Not feeling this color.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

Kandy over it!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 26 2011, 03:51 PM~20635206
> *Kandy over it!
> *


You are good.....He already did and it looks sick...post it up Al.....


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

that color is SICK! i would stick with it


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks. 
Put some Kandy Orange over it. Looks better.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 27 2011, 02:10 AM~20638603
> *Thanks.
> Put some Kandy Orange over it. Looks better.
> 
> ...


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

haha..hell yeah!! Looks tight man! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 27 2011, 02:10 AM~20638603
> *Thanks.
> Put some Kandy Orange over it. Looks better.
> 
> ...



:wow: Just WOW!!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 27 2011, 07:38 AM~20639332
> *:wow: Just WOW!!
> *


:wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Working on suspension tonight. Post up some pics later.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Update on the Skyline
Some work on suspension. 
























Gonna finish up indies tonight.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I dig it!!  On a side note, Bella Geisha is bad as hell!! I'd _do_ a few thangs to meet her!! (NO ****!)


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking good Al


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Tonioseven said:


> I dig it!!  On a side note, Bella Geisha is bad as hell!! I'd _do_ a few thangs to meet her!! (NO ****!)


Lol. No shit.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

MKD904 said:


> Looking good Al


Thanks Mike. Trying to keep up with your detail work.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Got some supplies in for my projects from Rick.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice WOrk....Banging them out...


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Trying.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

For Cactus Classic


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Nnnnnnnnooooooooo. Scale is too big....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Some awards from the San Diego Model Expo

Street machine









Lowrider









Best Automotive paint


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

New project. Just have to pick color for it.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Builds are lookin good Al congrats on the wins too :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Pancho.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

RaiderPride said:


> Some awards from the San Diego Model Expo
> 
> Street machine
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

RaiderPride said:


> Some awards from the San Diego Model Expo
> 
> Street machine
> 
> ...


Congrats bro, cant wait to c how tht LFA turns out


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Alot of baddass rides in here Raider!! Clean, tight work man and congrats on san diego!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Al, I'll give you 15 kits if you get Bella Geisha to go out with me! :worship::worship:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Tonioseven said:


> All, I'll give you 15 kits if you get Bella Geisha to go out with me! :worship::worship:


you're on your own on that one. My pimpin days are done. lol


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lmao!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Tonioseven said:


> Lmao!!!


i'll pass the word on you're interested.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

RaiderPride said:


> Some awards from the San Diego Model Expo
> 
> Street machine
> 
> ...



Congrats RaiderPride!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Wins well deserved


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks guys for the good comments.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Any updates?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

RaiderPride said:


> New project. Just have to pick color for it.


or maybe


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

MKD904 said:


> Any updates?


Took a small break from the GTR. Doing some hing work on a couple projects. Post pics up later.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Update on GTR

Leather 5 point photoetch racing harness


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

RaiderPride said:


> i'll pass the word on you're interested.


----------



## BIGJERM (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Better pic with flocking done.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

VERY NICE !


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Minidreams Inc. said:


> VERY NICE !


<br />
<br />
Thanks David. Trying to work more on my detail work.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Top-notch work in here! :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

RaiderPride said:


> Took a small break from the GTR. Doing some hing work on a couple projects. Post pics up later.


.???


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Passenger harness. Buckled. 










Not sure if I should so belts for the back seat?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

What brand harness is that? They look real good.. 

For the back seat I would just do a stock type shoulder belt with stock material and stock hardware..


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Nah, just the fronts; looks great!! :h5:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Tonioseven said:


> Nah, just the fronts; looks great!! :h5:


Thanks Tonio. 
Good. Cause I'm starting to get alittle cross eyed.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

phatras said:


> What brand harness is that? They look real good..
> 
> For the back seat I would just do a stock type shoulder belt with stock material and stock hardware..


Was thinking about just the latch type lap belt for the back. I'll make one and see how it looks. 

It's the DetailMaster harness kit with my own material I cut up. I tried making it with the belt material I got from you. But there isn't enough room when you wrap it through the straps. 

The shoulder belts actually adjust on the ones I made. Helped out when cutting to final length after mounting seat.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

You figure in a 1:1 GT-R, who gives a sh!t about backseat passengers?! All the fun is sitting in the front!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Tonioseven said:


> You figure in a 1:1 GT-R, who gives a sh!t about backseat passengers?! All the fun is sitting in the front! <img src="images/smilies/cool.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Cool" smilieid="6" class="inlineimg" />


<br />
<br />
That's what o was thinking. I just need to finish this build before I loose interest. ADD sucks sometimes.


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

RaiderPride said:


> Passenger harness. Buckled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Detail work looks good .


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

RaiderPride said:


> Passenger harness. Buckled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THIS INTERIOR LOOKS REAL NICE THEM BELTS ARE SWEET!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

A couple awards from show on Saturday


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Congrats on the wins Al :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

pancho1969 said:


> Congrats on the wins Al :thumbsup:


x2 homie :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks guys. Good seeing you out again Emelio. That 48 woodie is nice.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

RaiderPride said:


> Thanks guys. Good seeing you out again Emelio. That 48 woodie is nice.


it good to see u to big homie, thanxz for the compz on the woody homie


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks good.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Yes it does!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Engine for the 56


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Damn man, some nice work!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

A 59 elco I painted. Someday it'll get done.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:thumbsup: nice! that top fit the paint nice!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Can't see on pick. Has a purple pearl under the flake.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Send it to me so I can get a better look at it.


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

RaiderPride said:


> A 59 elco I painted. Someday it'll get done.


PAINT JOB LOOKS BADASS I LIKE THE FLAKE ON IT.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

rodriguezmodels said:


> PAINT JOB LOOKS BADASS I LIKE THE FLAKE ON IT.


x-2 clean i like it :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Got some clear on the Skyline


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

very nice! that carbon fiber is fun to play around with lol


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Final coat of clear. Outdoor pics.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

RaiderPride said:


> Final coat of clear. Outdoor pics.


looking good al nice color


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

thats nice right there!! nice work on the carbon fiber!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> thats nice right there!! nice work on the carbon fiber!


X-2, THAT STUFF USUALLY GIVES ME A HEADACHE!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking good AL...make sure you take pics this weekend.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Carbon fiber wasn't too bad around this time. Used a blowdryer to get the moisture out faster and help it fit better.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Gonna have some resin for sale at the show in San Diego tomarow. Suburbans, Astro vans and accessories for 50 trucks and suburbans and 39 Chevys.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

looking good AL


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

RaiderPride said:


> Gonna have some resin for sale at the show in San Diego tomarow. Suburbans, Astro vans and accessories for 50 trucks and suburbans and 39 Chevys.


 why not post resin for sale here before you go?! post whats left when you get back!? :happysad:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Trim painted.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Almost done. A few small details left.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Man thats nice


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

looking good bro!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

thats a bad ass skyline! :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Niiiiiiice!!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

looks good bro, those bike parts I see in the background????? lol


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah. Working on a few projects at the same time. A bike is one of them.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

White basecoat down on the 56


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

pearl white











next color


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

excellent work al on the skyline and cant wait to see the 56 done :boink:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Up late getting some work in.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

You got some bad ass rides n here, bro.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

very very clean


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks guys for looking. 

Damn Mini. Where you been?


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

RaiderPride said:


> Up late getting some work in.


Nice!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Wet sanded clear coat.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Another project out of the shop


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice work in here as always.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Mike. Been working all weekend on builds.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

RaiderPride said:


> Thanks Mike. Been working all weekend on builds.


I need to get like you; I've barely touched a kit. That shine is amazing like Grace! :nicoderm::thumbsup: I expect nothing less than greatness from this thread.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Tonioseven said:


> I need to get like you; I've barely touched a kit. That shine is amazing like Grace! :nicoderm::thumbsup: I expect nothing less than greatness from this thread.


 Thanks. Your build keep me building to get better


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: less then a week to the show hope to see these there :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Your paint work is incredible man :worship:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Sin7 said:


> Your paint work is incredible man :worship:


It's Alright.......


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

you got some nice shit lined up i need to get my shit in order and start benching too


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

sick Al


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

RaiderPride said:


> Another project out of the shop


:wow: WOW!!! Can you teach me how you do this? :x:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

sneekyg909 said:


> :wow: WOW!!! Can you teach me how you do this? :x:


 Paint, clear, wax on, wax off http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Damn bro You getting down can't wait to see that 65 come together


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

RaiderPride said:


> Another project out of the shop


 Daaaammn!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Getting there. Foiled and final clear.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

That shit looks tight bro wat kind of clear u use


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Great job on the rear emblem! I always have the hardest time painting those! Haha!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

WOW!! THST IS LIKE GLASS....VERY NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

RaiderPride said:


> Getting there. Foiled and final clear.


:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

hoppinmaddness said:


> That shit looks tight bro wat kind of clear u use


 Automotive Urathane 2 part clear.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Interior for 56 done


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:looks good


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

56 is deadly!! the color combo is nice, your work is clean! i cant wait to see the outcome of the car!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks. 
Engine.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

She's done


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

looks good ive debated getting a 56 chevy kit for some time might debate it more after seeing that one


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

RaiderPride said:


> She's done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

RaiderPride said:


> She's done


:wow: :wow: :wow: Dear Lord ....... That is _*BEAUUUUUUTiful !!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Excellent work as always Al


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks guys. Feels good to get a build done.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

RaiderPride said:


> She's done


:wow: this looks sweet al  :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

RaiderPride said:


> She's done




:nicoderm::h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Raider, that 56 looks great

Always nice to see somebody turn a stock kit into something different you can't buy at the store.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

OrangeCon show 10-8-2011


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

RaiderPride said:


> OrangeCon show 10-8-2011



VERY well-deserved bro!! uffin:


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

RaiderPride said:


> OrangeCon show 10-8-2011


Oh man, I didn't know there was a show....bummer....but congrats..


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Update on the 65


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice as always


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

sweeeeet !



RaiderPride said:


> Update on the 65


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for looking.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That's some sick detail, big homie.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Bugs-one


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Update on 65


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow!!! Sick werk man, that 65 interior is immaculate so is that candy red & im lovin the realistic alternator color! Cant wait to see more of it & congrats on the wins bro.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

LUXMAN said:


> Wow!!! Sick werk man, that 65 interior is immaculate so is that candy red & im lovin the realistic alternator color! Cant wait to see more of it & congrats on the wins bro.


X2!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks. 

Dash finally cleared. Alittle more detail work to finish and finish this build. Hopefully by next weekend after vacation.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

65 is lookin clean al can't wait to see it done


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Pancho. Good to see a new build on your bench. 

Gonna try and have it done this weekend.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

That '66 is gonna be another trophy-winner!!! :yes:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

65 looking real NICE....


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

65 looks good so far!! :thumbsup: _*GO BRONCOS!*_


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

I'll take alittle break to watch the Raiders kill the Bears


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Updates.


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

So how much for that sweet ass 65????


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Not for sale. Maybe after next year.


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Just lmk when....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

LoLife4Life said:


> Just lmk when....


Put it on your Christmas list.


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Sounds good!!!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

You're not buying it Lorenzo...


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

No I'm not he said it's on my Xmas list so he's giving it to me... DUH!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Done. 

"Sweet as Candy"


























Just a few minor touch ups and on to the 50 truck.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

You always build some clean lo-los...:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

RaiderPride:

*"Sweet as Candy"

*













Absolutely Beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice finish raider!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Great build Al name fits perfect :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

RaiderPride said:


> Done.
> 
> "Sweet as Candy"
> 
> ...


THE 65 LOOKS GOOD I LIKE THAT PAINT JOB!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks. Needed to finish it before the move. Packing everything up. No building for a few weeks at least. New shop should be up and running by the new year.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

RaiderPride said:


> Done. "Sweet as Candy"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dam homie that shit is clean.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Brother the paint is killer.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks. Just trying to do more detail. Keep looking at your builds for ideas.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Undies on 65. Alclad chrome.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

sneekyg909 said:


> You always build some clean lo-los...:thumbsup:


Thanks. I don't build alot of low lows. But I get the bug once in awhile.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Feels wierd. Have the itch to build. But everything packed up and don't have anything to build with. 

Can't wait to get all set up at my new place.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

clean ride *mr. pride! paint is flawless and the clear wow homie!:thumbsup:*


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

RaiderPride said:


> Feels wierd. Have the itch to build. But everything packed up and don't have anything to build with.
> 
> Can't wait to get all set up at my new place.


I'll be in that same spot this time next month but like you, I'll have a real workstation again!! I can't wait! :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Got most of the kits moved into the new work shop. Next put up shelves and put in the big screen.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

That is some KILLER flooring....and why not use the big screen that's already hanging on the wall?

Can't wait to come by and see it. I give you props though, that's like $150 or more in Homie D's boxes.....


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

On ur trim what u use?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

MKD904 said:


> That is some KILLER flooring....and why not use the big screen that's already hanging on the wall?
> 
> Can't wait to come by and see it. I give you props though, that's like $150 or more in Homie D's boxes.....


Lol. No shit. Gotta do some remodeling to the 70's decor. And the cool entertainment system hanging coming down too.
Going to put in work benches. Floor will be last after I get paint booth built in garage.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

KOOL-AID23 said:


> On ur trim what u use?


BareMetal foil


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

damn im in the same boat all my shits packed up waiting on the new place so i can build my man cave and set up shop.....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah. Having Plastic withdrawals.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Hope everyone enjoying their Sunday.


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

Any more pics if the camero?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

KOOL-AID23 said:


> Any more pics if the camero?


which one? this one?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sweet color on the maro al :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Citrus Nationals


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Hadn't posted this up before. 
ValleyCon show in Pasadena

Best of Show Automobile


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

bump those pics we talked about so i can see them bro.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

kustombuilder said:


> bump those pics we talked about so i can see them bro.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

RaiderPride said:


> Citrus Nationals





RaiderPride said:


> Hadn't posted this up before.
> ValleyCon show in Pasadena
> 
> Best of Show Automobile


Congrats man. Love that 65.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

bigdogg323 said:


> Sweet color on the maro al :thumbsup:



thanks Frank


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

halfasskustoms said:


> Congrats man. Love that 65.


thanks


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Congratulations on that win bro!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

RaiderPride said:


> Citrus Nationals




Congrats bro:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

RaiderPride said:


> Hadn't posted this up before.
> ValleyCon show in Pasadena
> 
> Best of Show Automobile


that's an incredible honor right there.. congrats!!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

RaiderPride said:


>


that's gonna be sick!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

RaiderPride said:


>


who makes these suburbans?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

VERY well-deserved!!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Tonioseven said:


> VERY well-deserved!!!


X2 super clean build


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Congratulations on the trophy, that's awesome!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

love that 65 seen in person, was super clean! congrats on wins homie:thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

PINK86REGAL said:


> who makes these suburbans?


I cast the suburbans and the accessories for it.


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

Yes sir the orange one


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

KOOL-AID23 said:


> Yes sir the orange one


Thanks. I've had to take the body off at shows before to show them it's a plastic kit not a die cast.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

RaiderPride said:


> Thanks. I've had to take the body off at shows before to show them it's a plastic kit not a die cast.


 That's because you got those mad paint skillz. Looks like glass. :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Tonioseven said:


> That's because you got those mad paint skillz. Looks like glass. :thumbsup:


Thanks Tonio.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Been on vacation for almost two weeks. Got some work done on a few projects and on a couple new customer builds I can't post up. I'll post up some progress pics later on mine.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------

